# Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV



## Blauzahn (21. November 2011)

ivo schrieb:


> Die werden uns schön die Hosen runter ziehen.



.. und dabei sind sie sich auch schon einig...
oder sollte man schreiben - wieder einmal  |kopfkrat
Klick-Klack

Kurze Leseprobe daraus...

Zitat:
_Dies ist umso wichtiger, als dass gerade in den letzten Monaten, Wochen und Tagen durch Einzelpersonen und Vereine der Versuch unternommen worden ist, die Vereinigung der beiden deutschen Anglerverbände zu behindern._

da gehts um die Einigkeit...

*REDAKTIONELLE ÄNDERUNG/ERWEITERUNG DES POSTINGS DURCH DIE RED., um den zeitlichen Ablauf wiederherzustellen*


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Dezember
> 
> Vorbemerkung der Redaktion:
> Nach den aktuellen Beschlüssen und Vorkommnissen im Thread um die sich wehrenden Delegierten in Sachsen Anhalt wurde in dem Thread (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=229393) natürlich auch über die Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF auf Bundesebene diskutiert.
> ...


----------



## Piet81 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

Nach dem Artikel von der VDSF-Homepage schein die Fusion ja in Sack und Tüten zu sein.

Ich hatte in den letzten Tagen einige kurze Gespräche und Impressionen die ich an dieser Stelle kurz weitergeben möchte:

1: Versammlung meines Angelvereins
Anwesend waren weniger als 20 Sportfreunde unserer 120 Mitglieder des Vereins. Soviel schon mal zum allgemeinen Interesse an Informationen.  Es wurde in der knappen halben Stunde über Besatz und anstehende Reparaturen gesprochen - das Thema Fusion wurde mit keinem Wort angesprochen.


2. Gespräch mit dem Inhaber eines Angelgeschäfts:
Sinngemäßes Zitat: "Fusion - da haben doch selbst die Kollegen in der Leitung des Landesverbandes keinen Durchblick. Ab und an würden Angler mal mit Infos ankommen, aber jeder erzählt ja etwas anderes...."


Ich war ja ein wenig frustriert nach diesen beiden Eindrücken - aber irgendwie werde ich den Eindruck nicht los, das das nicht nur Einzelfälle sind....

Ich werde auch jeden Fall mal unserem Vorstand ein wenig auf die Pelle rücken und mal nachhacken, wo unserer Verein so steht und wie der Wissensstand so ist.
Die nächste Versammlung kommt Anfang Dezember und dann kommen sie ja wohl alle wieder aus ihren Löchern - schließlich gibt es dann ja die Marken .... - eine gute Chance das Thema mal breitzutreten ....


----------



## antonio (21. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

es sind eben immer zwei seiten, einmal die infos bereitzustellen und eben auch nicht vergessen das interesse an infos vom einzelnen her.
und auf beiden seiten herrscht ein großes defizit.
es nützt eben nichts wenn die infos bereitgestellt werden, aber keiner sich dafür interessiert und genauso umgekehrt.
das ganze funktioniert in beiden fällen nicht.

antonio


----------



## def (21. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

Na dann, nennt eure bedenken beim namen. im Augenblick lese ich nur bedenken, die von einigen verbreitet werden, die sich nicht umfänglich informiert haben.
sagt klipp und klar, wie Landesrecht außer kraft gesetzt werden kann. nennt die rechtlichen Möglichkeiten, die unsere Landesrechte nicht zulassen.
und hört auf, euch gegen neues zu verschließen. 
die genannten vereine oder Verbände haben die Zustimmung zur Fusion erteilt.    das ist ein fakt.
und Bestandsschutz heißt: die bestehenden Strukturen in den Ländern bleiben bestehen und werden durch den 
Gesetzgeber geschützt
Und noch ein Hinweis: Auch das jetzt veröffentliche auf der VDSF Seite kann und wird nur Bestand haben, wenn es im Verschmelzungsvertrag niedergeschrieben steht


----------



## def (21. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



antonio schrieb:


> es sind eben immer zwei seiten, einmal die infos bereitzustellen und eben auch nicht vergessen das interesse an infos vom einzelnen her.
> und auf beiden seiten herrscht ein großes defizit.
> es nützt eben nichts wenn die infos bereitgestellt werden, aber keiner sich dafür interessiert und genauso umgekehrt.
> das ganze funktioniert in beiden fällen nicht.
> ...



endlich mal einer, der auf die Misstände hinweist. und das mit klaren Worten.


----------



## antonio (21. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

nö wieso endlich das wurde vorher auch schon angesprochen.
und es ist nun mal(leider) realität daß es sehr vielen am a... vorbeigeht und sie erst munter werden, wenn wieder irgendwelche einschränkungen kommen.
das hat sich alles über jahre eingeschlichen und ist ne endlosspirale geworden.
wie mit dem huhn und dem ei was war zuerst da das desinteresse oder das nichtgeben von infos.
und das die "anglerschaft" son richtig zerstrittener haufen ist und einer dem andern nichts gönnt wird eben gnadenlos ausgenutzt.
ist übrigens nicht nur beim angeln so.

antonio


----------



## ivo (21. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

Lieber def,

was geht uns das Landesrecht an? Nichts. Mit deinem "schönen neuen Verband" ist es aber sehr wohl möglich die Landesverbände zu beeinflussen! Das hat man getan und man wird es wieder tun. Wie üblich ignoriert man einfach alles das was den VDSF ausmacht. Aber da bist du nicht der einzige. Im DAV ist das anscheinend ein großflächiges Problem. Es wird immer schön beruhigt. Richtig begründet, mit Fakten widerlegt wurde noch nie etwas. Eine Stimme, dass ich nicht lache. Nicht ein Gegenargument konnte stichhaltig entkräftet werden.  Weil, zumindest gehe ich davon aus, einigen im DAV sehr wohl klar ist was der VDSF wirklich ist und wer im neuen Verband das sagen haben wird. Und ich sags mal so, ob die Vertreter von SAH oder Sa zur JHV fahren oder nicht ist vollkommen egal. Zu sagen haben sie eh nichts! Und nur um das Präsidium zu entlasten und den Haushaltsplan zu bestätigen ist das mehr als nur verschwendete Zeit!
Aber es gibt ja immer noch Präsidenten, die Glauben, dass sie sich gegen die großen LV´s durchsetzen können. Wie so was aussieht sieht man ja gerade im DAV. BRB schreit und SAH und Sa rennen hinterher, ins Verderben.  

Im übrigen wollen die Vertreter des DAV mit der Übernahme alles vom VDSF übernehmen. Und der steht nun mal ganz offen für Angelverbote, Setzkescherverbote usw. Einfach mal Nachlesen. Ach ja, wer macht eigentlich die Gewässerordnung ins SAH? Bestimmt nicht die Vereine. Ist doch schön, wenn der Bundesverband dann seine "Ansichten" einfach, locker, flockig im LV durchsetzen kann. Es wird "sehr schön" werden.

Ich für meinen teil hoffe, dass diejenigen die das jetzt in den Präsidien verbrechen dann auch noch da sind.


----------



## angler1996 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



def schrieb:


> Na dann, nennt eure bedenken beim namen. im Augenblick lese ich nur bedenken, die von einigen verbreitet werden, die sich nicht umfänglich informiert haben.
> sagt klipp und klar, wie Landesrecht außer kraft gesetzt werden kann. nennt die rechtlichen Möglichkeiten, die unsere Landesrechte nicht zulassen.
> und hört auf, euch gegen neues zu verschließen.
> die genannten vereine oder Verbände haben die Zustimmung zur Fusion erteilt. das ist ein fakt.
> ...


 
tut mir leid!
das ist keine Antwort auf meine Frage
Was spricht für eine Fusion?
Ich frage , weil ich mich informieren will.
Gruß A.


----------



## ivo (21. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

Hab noch was vergessen. Der VDSF hat ja eine Mustergewässerordnung. Dann ist ja für die Zukunft alles geklärt def. Viel "Spaß" damit...

Übrigens, diese Mustergewässerordnung bleibt z.B. erhalten, da der DAV ja dem VDSF beitreten möchte.|uhoh:


----------



## Zusser (21. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



ivo schrieb:


> Der VDSF hat ja eine Mustergewässerordnung. Dann ist ja für die Zukunft alles geklärt def. Viel "Spaß" damit...
> 
> Übrigens, diese Mustergewässerordnung bleibt z.B. erhalten, da der DAV ja dem VDSF beitreten möchte.|uhoh:


Es handelt sich um eine MUSTERgewässerordnung.
Im VDSF-Land Bayern habe ich noch an keinem Wasser gefischt, wo diese Gewässerordnung Gültigkeit hatte.

Abgesehen davon: Was gefällt dir an dieser Gewässerordnung denn nicht?
Diskussionswürdig finde ich nur den Punkt 1.5.2.

Alle anderen Punkte sollte eigentlich jeder unterschreiben können.
Interessant ist 1.5.5. (Hälterung): Nicht der VDSF wünscht, wie oft behauptet, ein Hälterungsverbot. Stattdessen wird verlangt, dass man das jeweils gültige Fischereigesetz einhalten müsse.

Nach einer Fusion muss sich also keiner aus DAV-Landen vor dieser Mustergewässerordnung fürchten, schließlich gilt die im Westen auch nirgends (Ausnahmen mögen die Regel bestätigen)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



krickfan schrieb:


> Ein paar Fragen aus Bayern dazu:
> 
> Welche Benachteiligungen sind zu erwarten, wenn man nicht in den VDSF eintritt?



Welche Benachteiligungen Du hast wenn Du nicht in einem Verein und damit im DAV oder VDSF organisiert bist kannst Du schon jetzt ausprobieren. Einfach mal versuchen als normaler Angler, ohne Verein, eine Gastkarte für ein Gewässer des Anglerbund Regensburg zu bekommen.  



@ 996,
ich denke mal das Du sehr schlechte Karten haben wirst eine Antwort auf eine deiner Fragen von def zu bekommen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



def schrieb:


> Na dann, nennt eure bedenken beim namen. im Augenblick lese ich nur bedenken, die von einigen verbreitet werden, die sich nicht umfänglich informiert haben.
> sagt klipp und klar, wie Landesrecht außer kraft gesetzt werden kann. nennt die rechtlichen Möglichkeiten, die unsere Landesrechte nicht zulassen.
> 
> Nenn Du doch mal die Vorteile. Geh doch mal auf die Dir gestellten Fragen ein. Machst Du nicht, warum wohl ?
> ...



Toll finde ich aber, dass beim VDSF ein einstimmiges Abstimmungeergebnis erzielt wurde. 

Hat nicht irgendwer mal was von Abnickverband geschrieben ?

Lächerlich.


----------



## Niersfischer (21. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> .. und dabei sind sie sich auch schon einig...
> oder sollte man schreiben - wieder einmal  |kopfkrat
> Klick-Klack
> 
> Kurze Leseprobe daraus...





> Mehr als 200 Delegierte votierten auf der VDSF - Jahreshauptversammlung in Bad Kreuznach einstimmig für den Satzungsentwurf des angestrebten gemeinsamen Deutschen Angel Fischerverbandes (DAFV)



Hallo def,

eine Frage.

Warum stimmen alle (mehr als 200) Delegierten einstimmig für etwas, was an der Basis (z.B. dieses Forum) sehr kontrovers diskutiert wird.

Sind die User dieses Forums, also der gemeine Angler, nicht in der Lage die Vorteile zu sehen, wie jene über 200 Delegierten oder haben die alle vor der Abstimmung einen Tee bekommen?

Wo liegt aus deiner Sicht die Diskrepanz? 

Sind die Angler nicht informiert oder gibt es einen Grund im Inhalt der Fusion, der unaussprechbar ist und dem platten Angler schlicht nicht zu vermitteln ist?

btw: Mir gefällt weder wie Mods/Admin sich verbissen haben, noch das, was sie anprangern. Aber das Schreiben, welches oben zitiert wird, ist hanebüchen. 



> ...in den letzten Monaten, Wochen und Tagen durch Einzelpersonen und Vereine der Versuch unternommen worden ist, die Vereinigung der beiden deutschen Anglerverbände zu behindern....



Ich (u.a.) vertrete derzeit 130 Angler als Vorstandsmitglied. Möglicherweise ist unsere Abstimmung nicht ganz so eindeutig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



> Ich (u.a.) vertrete derzeit 130 Angler als Vorstandsmitglied. Möglicherweise ist unsere Abstimmung nicht ganz so eindeutig.


Es gab ja in VDSF-Landesverbänden auch Bestrebungen, in außerordentlichen HV`s die Sache zu diskutieren und eine andere Satzung vorzuschlagen. 

Was natürlich (wie sonst im VDSF??) hochdemokratisch verhindert wurde..

Interessant, was der badische Sportfischerverband noch vor kurzem zur jetzt beschlossenen Satzung schriftlich auf Nachfrage geäußert hat:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=228766


> Für den VDSF und dessen Verbände gilt nach wie vor der Satzungsentwurf den wir der Verbandsausschuss am 14. Und 15. April 2010 in Göttingen Einstimmig beschlossen haben.
> So auch am 12. 04. 2011 im Verbandsausschuss in Kassel nochmals bestätigt. Da können andere Sagen was sie wollen, was steht steht.


Die wussten also scheinbar nicht nur nichts von dieser neuen Satzung, sie haben aber am Ende brav mitgestimmt, obwohl für sie der Entwurf vom April 2010 als einzig gültiger feststand...

Wahrscheinlich hatte der Badische Sportfischerverband da noch kurz vorher Informationen bekommen, diese weitergegeben an seine Vereine, diese das mit den Mitgliedern diskutiert und diese dann das Mandat zur Zustimmung auf der jetzigen Versammlung erteilt... 

Oder haben nur die Funktionäre dann entgegen ihrer vorherigen schriftlichen Äußerung auf der Versammlung auf einmal ohne Rücksprache umgeschwenkt??

*Neeeeeiiiiinnnn - es geht doch alles hochdemokratisch zu im VDSF!!!!!*


Interessant für DAV-Angler auch die Aussage des LSFV-Schleswig Holstein (gleiche Quelle):


> Anlaß für Sorge über eine Aufgabe wesentlicher Grundsätze des VDSF besteht nicht …..



Und dass mit dem Vorsitzenden des VDSF-Landesverbandes Hamburg, Ripperger, jemand zum Vizepräsidenten gewählt wurde, der zu verantworten hat, dass bei der ersten JHV seines Verbandes der Vorstand wegen finanzieller Unklarheiten nicht entlastet wurde und deswegen eine zweite einberufen werden musste.

Die dann abgebrochen wurde, weil man nicht in der Lage war, an Hand nicht vorliegender aktueller Mitgliederzahlen der Vereine rechtssicher abstimmen zu lassen, so dass nun noch eine dritte Versammlung notwendig wird.

Ist es nicht schön, wenn von dieser geballten Kompetenz nun auch der Bundesverband profitieren kann - oder findet sich da nur zusammen, was kompetenzmäßig halt zusammen gehört??


Wer immer noch von gleichberechtigter Fusion statt von Übernahme träumt, oder dass Angler informiert wären (siehe oben, sind ja nicht mal die VDSF-Landesverbände selber richtig), der soll weiterträumen...

Aber nachher nicht jammern, wenn man nur noch im Ausland im Urlaub vernünftig und waidgerecht angeln kann...


Davon ab wird nach meinen Erkenntnissen mit dieser vorgelegten Satzung ohne Änderung der Verband nicht als gemeinnützig anerkannt werden, da  eine entsprechende vom Finanzamt in Berlin zur Bezahlung der Vorstandsmitglieder vorgegebene Formulierung nicht aufgenommen wurde.

Zudem ist es zumindest fraglich, ob mit dieser Satzung der Status als Naturschutzverband erhalten bleiben kann - in meinen Augen nicht..

Im Gegensatz zu dem was der VDSF immer behauptet, ist das ja nicht automatisch der Fall, wenn der DAV in den VDSF übernommen wird.

Bei einer Satzungsänderung muss diese vom Bundesumweltamt wieder neu geprüft werden. 

Und die vorliegende Satzung erfüllt weder die Voraussetzungen bezüglich demokratischer Mitwirkung der Mitglieder noch die Bedingungen des von Brüssel vorgeschriebenen Jedermannrechtes für Naturschutzverbände.

Sollte diese Satzung so angenommen werden, werden wir da natürlich sowohl das Berliner Finanzamt wie auch das Bundesumweltamt informieren und darauf hinweisen müssen..

Dass nach meinen Infos der vorgelegte Haushaltsplan nicht wie alles andere einstimmig beschlossen wurde, sondern es Enthaltungen gab, könnte auch ein  Indiz dafür sein, dass vielleicht doch einige darüber anfangen nachzudenken, ob das mit den Finanzen - Beispiel auch VDSF-GmbH - alles so ganz wie gewünscht zugeht.

Aber das ist ja nur eine Randnotiz zum ansonsten einstimmigen Stimmerverhalten wie früher in der SED auch üblich... 

Und das bei einer nachgewiesen unter Anglern selber kontrovers diskutierten Sache - wirkliche Demokratie sieht anders aus..


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

PS:
Und um zum Thema zurückzukommen:
Da haben die Delegierten in Sachsen Anhalt den Funktionären gezeigt, dass Demokratie auch anders gehen kann, indem sie diese vorgelegte Satzung abgelehnt haben. 

In wie weit da auch die Überlegunmgen zur Gemeinnützigkeit und zur Anerkennung als Naturschutzverband eine Rolle gespielt haben - was ja augenscheinlich bei den VDSF-Funktiönären laut ihrer eintsimmigen Zustimmung nicht so die Rolle spielen konnte - kann man natürlich nicht sagen.

Aber gut, dass wenigstens (noch!!) ein paar Stimmen in den Verbänden diese unsägliche Einstimmigkeit - und das obwohl das unter Anglern alles kontrovers diskutiert wird - nicht einfach so mitmachen und abnicken!!

Dazu nochmals meinen Glückwunsch an die Delegierten aus Sachsen Anhalt, die damit eher die Kontroverse unter den Anglern eindeutig aufnehmen, als der ganze Rest der Funktionäre und Verbände.

Wir werden sehen, wie lange sie sich noch gegen den "einstimmigen Druck" der Funktionäre und Verbände gegen die Angler wehren werden können...


----------



## Brotfisch (22. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

Die PE des VDSF ist eine klare Absage an diejenigen, die zum Thema Fusion Aufklärungsbedarf angemeldet haben. 
Dabei wird nicht zwischen Fusionsgegnern und Kritikern des "Wie" unterschieden. 
Was da als "sicher" beschworen wird, ist eine Fusion auf dem kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner, die um jeden Preis und ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste in einem Zeitplan durchgezogen werden soll, der keine Kritik zulässt, auch keine konstruktive. 

Das Recht, bei der Ehrenordnung noch Verbesserungsvorschläge einbringen zu können, wirkt da wie ein Schlag ins Gesicht der Anglerschaft. Von den dort handelnden Personen kann man sich nicht vertreten fühlen.

Trotzdem ist es sinnvoll, sich über die Folgewirkungen der Fusion Gedanken zu machen. Die betreffen unter anderem auch und gerade die Landesverbände. Für den einheitlichen Verband mit seiner Präsidial- und Verbandsausschussstruktur ist die Vielzahl von Landesverbänden ein enormes Problem, insbesondere bei der Entscheidungsfindung. 

Soweit ich sehe gibt es in jedem Bundesland mehrere Landesverbände (vom DAV und vom VDSF). Insbesondere die relativ kleineren werden unter massiven Druck geraten, sich mit der "Konkurrenz" im Land zu fusionieren. Das wird natürlich immer, wie auch bei der DAFV-Fusion, nach dem Recht des (Mitglieder-) Stärkeren geregelt. 
Die Großen werden die Kleinen nach "schlucken". Im Westen und in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern werden die DAV-LV verschwinden, andernorts die VDSF-Landesverbände. 

Ich schätze, dass diese Entwicklung in drei bis vier Jahren nach der Dachverbandsfusion im Wesentlichen abgeschlossen sein wird. Bei diesen LV-Fusionen stellt sich dann auch die Frage nach dem Gewässerbewirtschaftungssystem, also die Frage "Pool" oder Vereinsstruktur. Denn beides kann ein LV nicht parallel führen, schon aus Gründen der Beitragsgerechtigkeit. Von dem neuen Dachverband ist jedenfalls nicht zu erwarten, dass er Bestrebungen, "Pools" zu erhalten, unterstützt.

Die Theorie, dass der Dachverband quasi per Bundesbeschluss LV zwingt, "Pools" aufzugeben, ist falsch. Die Landesverbände im DAFV werden sich selbst und gegenseitig dazu zwingen.

Die jetzt Handelnden, die bestenfalls Vereinsinteressen vertreten (sollten), werden uns in den kommenden Monaten immer wieder beteuern, dass das Sache der Länder ist und mit der Fusion rein gar nichts zu tun hat.

Wer deswegen glaubt, dass die Verschmelzung auf Bundesebene das Ende einer Entwicklung ist und nicht der Anfang einer viel weiter in den praktischen Angelalltag hineinwirkenden Veränderung, der denkt zu kurz. Die jetzigen Fusionsbetreiber sind darauf angewiesen, dass Angler zu kurz denken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



> Wer deswegen glaubt, dass die Verschmelzung auf Bundesebene das Ende einer Entwicklung ist und nicht der Anfang einer viel weiter in den praktischen Angelalltag hineinwirkenden Veränderung, der denkt zu kurz. Die jetzigen Fusionsbetreiber sind darauf angewiesen, dass Angler zu kurz denken.


Und mit der Politik sowohl von VDSF wie auch DAV mit Desinformation, Diskussionsverhindeung, viel zu engem Zeitplan etc. wird ja auch alles getan, dass die Angler bloss nicht zum nachdenken kommen.

Wäre man böswillig, könnte man behaupten, dass das daran liegen könnte, dass beide Präsidenten der Bundesverbände aus der ehemaligen DDR kommen und daher vielleicht in ihrer Sozialisation eine etwas andere Vorstellung von Demokratie mitbekommen haben, als sie vielleicht sonst vorherrschen könnte...

Warum sich das aber - bis auf die Ausnahme Sachsen-Anhalt - die Delegierten der Landesverbände von ihren Funktionären und Verbänden gefallen lassen, werde ich schlicht weder begreifen können noch wollen............

Wobei man auch schon munkeln hört, dass die Funktionäre vom Landesverband in Sachsen-Anhalt dabei sind, mit einem entsprechenden Antrag die Delegierten wieder "auf Linie" zu bringen - man wird sehen, ob diese dann weiter das Kreuz strecken werden oder dann doch wie alle anderen zu Kreuze kriechen.

Ich drücke die Daumen, dass sie weiterhin aufrecht bleiben!!

Und ich wünsche mir, dass in den vielen noch anstehenden Hauptversammlungen der Landesverbände - in VDSF wie DAV -  es weitere Delegierte gibt, die ihren Funktionären auf die Zehen treten und sie nicht weiter das Angeln in Deutschland ruinieren lassen!!


----------



## ivo (22. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

@Brotfisch

|good:|good:|good:|good:


----------



## angler1996 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



Stuffel schrieb:


> @ 996,
> ich denke mal das Du sehr schlechte Karten haben wirst eine Antwort auf eine deiner Fragen von def zu bekommen.


 

Ich hab auch nicht wirklich daran geglaubt. Aber man kann ja mal Fragen, keine Antwort ist ja auch eine Antwort , oder so
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*

Ich kanns einfach nicht verstehen:
Die Landsverbände (VDSF wie DAV) sind zu dumm, um über den Tellerrand zu schauen und verweisen immer wieder darauf, dass Fischereirecht Ländersache sei - zu Recht!

ABER:
Wenn die Länder (anglerfeindliche) Regeln aus dem Bund oder Europa umsetzen müssen, ist man als (kleiner) Landesverband auch nicht handlungsfähig, wenn so was erst mal in Bund/Europa beschlossen wurde....

Die Bundesverbände waren unfähig zu erklären, für was man diese Fusion genannte Übernahmne braucht:
Um mit einer Stimme zu sprechen, braucht man keinen einheitlichen Verband, da reicht eine gemensame Außenvertretung.

Das funktioniert natürlich aber nur dann, wenn man auch gemeinsame Grundlagen hat, welche nach aussen vertreten werden. Und ob Fusion oder Übernahme, eine gemeinsame Grundlage und gemeinsame angelpolitische Zielsetzunge nmüssten ja eigentlich für beides Voraussetzung sein.

Waum sonst sollte man fusionieren oder sich übernehmen lassen?

Und davon ist man letztlich wohl weiter entfernt denn je.

Der VDSF sieht sich weiter als Vetreter der Gewässerbewirtschafter und Vereine, in dem die Meinung der Angler bestenfalls am Rande wahrgenommen wird und diese ansonsten zur zwangsweisen Abgabe der Mitgliedsbeiträge für den Verband über ihre Vereine da sind.

Und nachdem der DAV alle Versprechen, welche den Anglern gegeben wurden, gebrochen hatte (Fusion auf Augenhöhe,m ohne Zeitdruck und mit fetsschreiben angelpüolöitischer Punkte) weiss man da eh nicht mehr, für was der DAV noch steht..

Das Argument Naturschutzverband zieht auch nicht, da bei jeder Satzungsänderung dieser Statrus wieder auf dem Prüfstand steht und bestätigt werden muss, es gibt keinen Automatismus, dass der erhalten bleibt bei einer Übernahme.

Einen wirklichen Grund, was man als Angler von einer solchen Übernahme oder einem einzigen Verband hat, blieben also sowohl Bundes- wie Landesverbände, VDSF wie DAV schuldig.

Dann liesen sich die Bundesverbände nach Aufkündigung der Gespräche durch den VDSF von ihren Landesverbänden treiben und mussten - wohl eher gegen ihren Willen - die Gespräche wieder aufnehmen. 

Vor alem auch wohl unter dem Aspekt bereits gefasster Beschlüsse im VDSF. Sowohl Thüringen wie Bayern haben ja Beschlüsse der Mitgliederversammlung, aus dem VDSF auszutreten,m wenn dieser nicht bis 2012 eine Fusion hinbekommt.

Dann hat sich Brandenburg - allerdings ohne jeden Mitgliederbeschluss . der Initiative "Pro DAFV" angeschlossen und ebenfalls ohne Beschluss verkündet, dass ohne Fusion eine weitere Mtgliedschaft im DAV nicht zielführend sei. 

Die Umsetzung eines Austrittes, wozu man eine Satzungsänderung benötigt und die frühestens zum 1.1. 2014 umgesetzt werden kann auf Grund der Kündigungsfristen (sofern nachfolgend der Beschluss nicht nochmal gekippt wird), wird man abwarten müssen.

Das alles ist ein würdeloses Schauspiel, wo es nur um Kohle, Macht, Pfründe und persönliche Eitelkeiten, aber in keinster Weise um die Interessen der Angler geht.

Alles in allem ist es auf jeden Fall für die Angler einen dritten Verband zu haben als am Ende nur einen.

Und das dann auch noch unter Federführung der VDSF-Prinzipien, was ja der Landesverband Schleswig Holstein auch bestätigt hat:


> Anlaß für Sorge über eine Aufgabe wesentlicher Grundsätze des VDSF besteht nicht …..


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Dezember

Vorbemerkung der Redaktion:
Nach den aktuellen Beschlüssen und Vorkommnissen im Thread um die sich wehrenden Delegierten in Sachsen Anhalt wurde in dem Thread (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=229393) natürlich auch über die Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF auf Bundesebene diskutiert.

Um nicht in einem Landesverbandsthread um die Fusion der Bundesverbände diskutieren zu müssen, haben wir das hier in einen Extrathread geschoben.




*Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV​*
Es gab ja in VDSF-Landesverbänden auch Bestrebungen, in außerordentlichen HV`s die Sache zu diskutieren und eine andere Satzung vorzuschlagen. 

Was natürlich (wie sonst im VDSF??) hochdemokratisch verhindert wurde..

Interessant, was der badische Sportfischerverband noch vor kurzem zur jetzt beschlossenen Satzung schriftlich auf Nachfrage geäußert hat:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=228766


> Für den VDSF und dessen Verbände gilt nach wie vor der Satzungsentwurf den wir der Verbandsausschuss am 14. Und 15. April 2010 in Göttingen Einstimmig beschlossen haben.
> So auch am 12. 04. 2011 im Verbandsausschuss in Kassel nochmals bestätigt. Da können andere Sagen was sie wollen, was steht steht.


Die wussten also scheinbar nicht nur nichts von dieser neuen Satzung, sie haben aber am Ende brav mitgestimmt, obwohl für sie der Entwurf vom April 2010 als einzig gültiger feststand...

Wahrscheinlich hatte der Badische Sportfischerverband da noch kurz vorher Informationen bekommen, diese weitergegeben an seine Vereine, diese das mit den Mitgliedern diskutiert und diese dann das Mandat zur Zustimmung auf der jetzigen Versammlung erteilt... 

Oder haben nur die Funktionäre dann entgegen ihrer vorherigen schriftlichen Äußerung auf der Versammlung auf einmal ohne Rücksprache umgeschwenkt??

*Neeeeeiiiiinnnn - es geht doch alles hochdemokratisch zu im VDSF!!!!!*


Interessant für DAV-Angler auch die Aussage des LSFV-Schleswig Holstein (gleiche Quelle):


> Anlaß für Sorge über eine Aufgabe wesentlicher Grundsätze des VDSF besteht nicht …..



Und dass mit dem Vorsitzenden des VDSF-Landesverbandes Hamburg, Ripperger, jemand zum Vizepräsidenten gewählt wurde, der zu verantworten hat, dass bei der ersten JHV seines Verbandes der Vorstand wegen finanzieller Unklarheiten nicht entlastet wurde und deswegen eine zweite einberufen werden musste.

Die dann abgebrochen wurde, weil man nicht in der Lage war, an Hand nicht vorliegender aktueller Mitgliederzahlen der Vereine rechtssicher abstimmen zu lassen, so dass nun noch eine dritte Versammlung notwendig wird.

Ist es nicht schön, wenn von dieser geballten Kompetenz nun auch der Bundesverband profitieren kann - oder findet sich da nur zusammen, was kompetenzmäßig halt zusammen gehört??


Wer immer noch von gleichberechtigter Fusion statt von Übernahme träumt, oder dass Angler informiert wären (siehe oben, sind ja nicht mal die VDSF-Landesverbände selber richtig), der soll weiterträumen...

Aber nachher nicht jammern, wenn man nur noch im Ausland im Urlaub vernünftig und waidgerecht angeln kann...


Davon ab wird nach meinen Erkenntnissen mit dieser vorgelegten Satzung ohne Änderung der Verband nicht als gemeinnützig anerkannt werden, da  eine entsprechende vom Finanzamt in Berlin zur Bezahlung der Vorstandsmitglieder vorgegebene Formulierung nicht aufgenommen wurde.

Zudem ist es zumindest fraglich, ob mit dieser Satzung der Status als Naturschutzverband erhalten bleiben kann - in meinen Augen nicht..

Im Gegensatz zu dem was der VDSF immer behauptet, ist das ja nicht automatisch der Fall, wenn der DAV in den VDSF übernommen wird.

Bei einer Satzungsänderung muss diese vom Bundesumweltamt wieder neu geprüft werden. 

Und die vorliegende Satzung erfüllt weder die Voraussetzungen bezüglich demokratischer Mitwirkung der Mitglieder noch die Bedingungen des von Brüssel vorgeschriebenen Jedermannrechtes für Naturschutzverbände.

Sollte diese Satzung so angenommen werden, werden wir da natürlich sowohl das Berliner Finanzamt wie auch das Bundesumweltamt informieren und darauf hinweisen müssen..

Dass nach meinen Infos der vorgelegte Haushaltsplan nicht wie alles andere einstimmig beschlossen wurde, sondern es Enthaltungen gab, könnte auch ein  Indiz dafür sein, dass vielleicht doch einige darüber anfangen nachzudenken, ob das mit den Finanzen - Beispiel auch VDSF-GmbH - alles so ganz wie gewünscht zugeht.

Aber das ist ja nur eine Randnotiz zum ansonsten einstimmigen Stimmerverhalten wie früher in der SED auch üblich... 

Und das bei einer nachgewiesen unter Anglern selber kontrovers diskutierten Sache - wirkliche Demokratie sieht anders aus..



*Ich kanns einfach nicht verstehen:*
Die Landsverbände (VDSF wie DAV) sind zu dumm, um über den Tellerrand zu schauen und verweisen immer wieder darauf, dass Fischereirecht Ländersache sei - zu Recht!

ABER:
Wenn die Länder (anglerfeindliche) Regeln aus dem Bund oder Europa umsetzen müssen, ist man als (kleiner) Landesverband auch nicht handlungsfähig, wenn so was erst mal in Bund/Europa beschlossen wurde....

Die Bundesverbände waren unfähig zu erklären, für was man diese Fusion genannte Übernahmne braucht:
Um mit einer Stimme zu sprechen, braucht man keinen einheitlichen Verband, da reicht eine gemeinsame "Außenvertretung".

Das funktioniert natürlich aber nur dann, wenn man auch gemeinsame Grundlagen hat, welche nach aussen vertreten werden können. 
Und ob Fusion oder Übernahme, eine gemeinsame Grundlage und gemeinsame angelpolitische Zielsetzungen müssten ja eigentlich für beides Voraussetzung sein.

Waum sonst sollte man fusionieren oder sich übernehmen lassen?

Und davon ist man letztlich wohl weiter entfernt denn je.

Der VDSF sieht sich weiter als Vertreter der Gewässerbewirtschafter und Vereine, in dem die Meinung der Angler bestenfalls am Rande wahrgenommen wird und diese ansonsten zur zwangsweisen Abgabe der Mitgliedsbeiträge für den Verband über ihre Vereine da sind.

Und nachdem der DAV alle Versprechen, welche den Anglern gegeben wurden, gebrochen hatte (Fusion auf Augenhöhe, ohne Zeitdruck und mit festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte) weiss man da eh nicht mehr, für was der DAV noch steht..

Das Argument Naturschutzverband zieht auch nicht, da bei jeder Satzungsänderung dieser Status wieder auf dem Prüfstand steht und bestätigt werden muss, es gibt keinen Automatismus, dass der erhalten bleibt bei einer Übernahme.

*Einen wirklichen Grund, was man als Angler von einer solchen Übernahme oder einem einzigen Verband hat, blieben also sowohl Bundes- wie Landesverbände, VDSF wie DAV schuldig.*

Dann liesen sich die Bundesverbände nach Aufkündigung der Gespräche durch den VDSF von ihren Landesverbänden treiben und mussten - wohl eher gegen ihren Willen - die Gespräche wieder aufnehmen. 

Vor allem auch wohl unter dem Aspekt bereits gefasster Beschlüsse im VDSF. Sowohl Thüringen wie Bayern haben ja Beschlüsse der Mitgliederversammlung, aus dem VDSF auszutreten, wenn dieser nicht bis 2012 eine Fusion hinbekommt.

Dann hat sich Brandenburg - allerdings ohne jeden Mitgliederbeschluss - der Initiative "Pro DAFV" angeschlossen und ebenfalls ohne Beschluss verkündet, dass ohne Fusion eine weitere Mtgliedschaft im DAV nicht zielführend sei. 

Die Umsetzung eines Austrittes, wozu man eine Satzungsänderung benötigt und die frühestens zum 1.1. 2014 umgesetzt werden kann auf Grund der Kündigungsfristen (sofern nachfolgend der Beschluss nicht nochmal gekippt wird), wird man abwarten müssen.

*Das alles ist ein würdeloses Schauspiel, wo es nur um Kohle, Macht, Pfründe und persönliche Eitelkeiten, aber in keinster Weise um die Interessen der Angler geht.*

Alles in allem ist es auf jeden Fall für die Angler besser einen dritten Verband zu haben als am Ende nur einen.

Und das dann auch noch unter Federführung der VDSF-Prinzipien, was ja der Landesverband Schleswig Holstein auch bestätigt hat:


> Anlaß für Sorge über eine Aufgabe wesentlicher Grundsätze des VDSF besteht nicht …..




Aber das Schlimmste an der ganzen Sache ist, dass weder von VDSF noch von DAV auch nur ansatzweise versucht wurde, Angler mitzunehmen. 

Bis heute fehlt jede Begründung, was man als Angler von einem gemeinsamen Verband haben soll.

Bis heute konnten die sich nicht auf eine gemeinsame angelpolitische Linie einigen.

Bis heute wurde versucht, Angler und deren Anträge aus der Diskussion in den Verbänden herauszuhalten (ein weitaus besserer Satzungsentwurf (auch noch mit Fehlern, aber immerhin) aus den Reihen der Anglerschaft  (ich betone: Anglerschaft, nicht Anglerboard!!) liegt ja vor: 
http://www.fusion-nein-danke.de/satzungsentwurf-ii/

Aber hier werden immerhin die Interessen der Angler, deren Mitsprache und Kontrollrecht weitaus stärker berücksichtigt, als in dem jetzt genehmigten Entwurf.

Auf der einen Seite also die Landesverbände, die keinen starken Bundesverband mit einer einheitlichen angelpolitischen Grundhaltung wollen - die wollen schwache Bundesverbände als "Grüßaugust", um ihre Macht in den Ländern zu erhalten - auf der anderen Seite unfähige Bundesverbände, die zum einen nicht mal ihre Angler mitnehmen können und zum anderen auch über Jahrzehnte bewiesen haben, dass sie im Gegensatz zu den Schützerverbänden nicht ansatzweise zu einer vernünftigen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit in der Lage sind..

Am Ende wird man froh sein müssen, wenn man an eine Angelrute noch einen Haken binden darf, weil die Verbände - ALLE, Landes- wie Bundesverbände, DAV wie VDSF - wie oben beschrieben mit Vollgas daran arbeiten, das Angeln in Deutschland vollends unmöglich zu machen. 

Ob aus Unfähigkeit, Unwillen oder Bösartigkeit - Oder ob es da auch vernünftige Gründe geben mag, darüber kann man nur spekulieren....

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## kxxxkfxx (23. November 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auf der einen Seite also die Landesverbände, die keinen starken Bundesverband mit einer einheitlichen angelpolitischen Grundhaltung - die wollen schwache Bundesverbände als "Grüßaugust", um ihre Macht in den Ländern zu erhalten - auf der anderen Seite unfähige Bundesverbände, die zum einen nicht mal ihre Angler mitnehmen können und zum anderen auch über Jahrzehnte bewiesen haben, dass sie im Gegensatz zu den Schützerverbänden nicht ansatzweise zu einer vernünftigen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit in der Lage sind..
> 
> Am Ende wird man froh sein müssen, wenn man an eine Angelrute noch einen Haken binden darf, weil die Verbände - ALLE, Landes- wie Bundesverbände, DAV wie VDSF - wie oben beschrieben mit Vollgas daran arbeiten, das Angeln in Deutschland vollends unmöglich zu machen.


 
Den meisten Landesverbänden erschließt sich halt nicht, welchen Vorteil ein gemeinsamer Bundesverband ihnen bietet.

Ich hatte gestern Abend zufällig ein Gespräch mit einem Verbandsfunktionär aus dem Umfeld der Fischbauern und Berufsfischer. Nicht mal diese, wirtschaftlich regional durchaus einflussreiche Gruppe, hat eine Chance, wirksame Lobbyarbeit gegen die Interessen der Naturschützer (Stichwort Kormoran) zu machen. Wer also glaubt, dass ein zentraler Sportfischer-Verband in Berlin oder Brüssel überhaupt zur Kenntnis genommen wird, liegt meiner Meinung nach falsch.

Passend dazu ein heutiger Artikel aus dem Spiegel-Online:
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/natur/0,1518,799169,00.html

Und Sportschützen-Verbände mit Angler-Verbänden zu vergleichen, hinkt doch gewaltig, da die Probleme beider Gruppen grundsätzlich verschieden sind. Die Erfolge der Sportschützen-Lobby erkenne ich übrigens auch nicht.

Ich verstehe trotzdem nicht Deinen Pessimismus. Hier werden es von Jahr zu Jahr mehr Angler in den Verbänden. Von Untergangsstimmung keine Spur ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*



> Hier werden es von Jahr zu Jahr mehr Angler in den Verbänden. Von Untergangsstimmung keine Spur ...


Das widerspricht einfach den Zahlen der Gesamtverbände, nach denen inzwischen nur noch ca. 850.000 Angler organisiert sind - das waren mal um/über ne Million - und dabei wird jedes Mitglied, das in mehreren Vereinen ist, auch mehrfach gezählt. Die reale Zahl dürfte also noch wesentlich geringer sein..

Mit dieser Aussage machst Du den gleichen Fehler wie die Landesverbände:
Nicht über den eigenen Tellerrand schauen..

Zudem ist das Problem, dass niemand einem Verband freiwillig beitritt, sondern gezwungenermaßen (gerade in VDSF-Ländern), wenn er einem Verein beitreten muss, um überhaupt irgendwo angeln zu können.

Bestünde nicht diese Zwangsmitgliedschaft, sondern wenn die Verbände um jeden einzelnen Angler kämpfen müssten, auch die Kosten offenlegen sowie was sie für das Geld tun (das ja jetzt zwangsweise über die Vereine ohne Aufschlüsselung eingetrieben wird), hätten die wahrscheinlich keine 200.000 Mitglieder mehr.

*Und das ist auch der große Knackpunkt:*
Die Verbände (Bund wie Land) können oder wollen ihren Anglern nicht erklären, für was sie stehen und was sie da eigentlich treiben mit dem Geld der Angler.

Ist es da ein Wunder, wenn dann daraus folgend im Bund oder in Europa keine einheitliche Stimme für Angler sprechen kann, wenn die Verbände und Funktionäre das weder innerhalb ihrer eigenen Verbände schaffen, geschweige denn, dass sie in der Lage sind, Ziele und angelpolitische Grundvorstellungen für eine Fusion zu formulieren?

Wenn sie dazu aber nicht mal gegenüber der eigenen Klientel in der Lage sind, was wollen/sollen sie da in Politik, Medien oder Gesellschaft erreichen?

*Auch da wird aber an Hand des Verhaltens beider Dachverbände und ihrer Landesverbände sowie der Funktionäre klar, dass es denen ja nicht um Angler oder das Angeln gehen kann - sonst würden sie das ja ändern, versuchen die Angler mitzunehmen und informieren.*

Da sie das aber nicht machen, sondern im Gegenteil immer weiter in Wagenburgmentalität verfallen und versuchen ohne Diskussionen unter den Anglern alles mit einem viel zu engen Zeitplan durchzuboxen, bleibt ja eigentlich nur noch die Annahme, dass es eben nicht um Angler oder das Angeln, sondern um Kohle, Macht, Pfründe und persönliche Eitelkeiten geht.

Und das sollte dann Deine diesbezügliche Frage beantworten:


> Ich verstehe trotzdem nicht Deinen Pessimismus.




PS:


> Die Erfolge der Sportschützen-Lobby erkenne ich übrigens auch nicht.


Schütze*R* -, nicht Schütze*N*


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*

Und, nur um das klarzustellen:
*Ich bin keinesfalls gegen Verbände oder eine zielführende Lobbyarbeit, ganz im Gegenteil.*

Nur muss man leider sagen, dass die bis jetzt eben weder von den Bundes- noch Landesverbänden beider Seiten wirklich geleistet wird.

Um das ändern oder hinbekommen zu können, müsste es einen starken Bundesverband mit entsprechenden Kontroll- und Einwirkungsmöglichkeiten geben, welcher sowohl eine anglerisch freiheitliche Grundhaltung wie auch angelpolitische Ziele festschreibt.

Und dem sollte dann jeder Landesverband beitreten können, der diese dann auch so mitunterstützen und umsetzen will - und die anderen sollen dann eben wie die Initiative Pro DAFV ihren eigenen Verband machen.

Es kann doch schlicht nicht sein, dass Landesverbände unter Hinweis auf die Ländergesetzgebung für gesetzliche Nachtangelverbote kämpfen, für tierschutzwidrige Abknüppelgebote, für Beschränkungen hinsichtlich der Hälterung von Fischen, gegen tierschutzgerechtes Wertungsangeln und, und, und... 
Und vor allem damit dann Präzedenzfällle für andere Länder schaffen und es so zu immer weiteren gesetzlichen Einschränkungen kommt.

Gerade weil diese Dinge auch unter Anglen umstritten sind, MUSS eigentlich jeder Verband für die Abschaffung solcher gesetzlicher Restriktionen kämpfen, solange auch nur ein Bundesland noch geltendes Recht hat, in dem diese gesetzlichen Restriktionen nicht festgeschrieben sind.

Es muss doch niemand nachts angeln gehen, wenn er das nicht will - auch kein Verein muss das an seinem Gewässer zulassen.

Ist aber das Nachtangelverbot erst *gesetzlich mit Unterstützung der Verbände festgeschrieben*,  werden alle Angler und Vereine diskriminiert, welche nachts angeln wollen bzw. die Vereine, die an ihren Gewässern nachts reguläre Angler sitzen haben wollen um z. B. die Schwarzangelei besser im Blick zu haben und eindämmen zu können.

Es MUSS also Aufgabe jeden Verbandes und Funktionäres sein, GEGEN solche gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zu kämpfen, dabei gleichzeitig auf die vielen Vorteile der Angler und des Angelns für Ökologie, Ökonomie und Gesellschaft sowohl in Politik, Medien wie Gesellschaft hinweisen und diese dort verankern.

*Einen solchen Verband würde sich wohl jeder Angler wünschen und diesen auch unterstützen...*

Vielleicht denken da ja mal die jetzigen Verbände und Funktionäre darüber nach, warum sie sowenig Unterstützung für ihre Übernahmepläne und auch sonst erfahren und was sie da zielführend - und auch jederzeit dann mit unserer dann sehr wohlwollenden Unterstützung - ändern könnten.

Solange sie aber so weitermachen wie bisher und auch weiterhin leider absehbar, disqualifizieren sie sich selber als Vertreter oder Ansprechpartner für  Angler...


----------



## Brotfisch (23. November 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*

Dank an Blauzahn, der diese Passage aus der Presseerklärung des VDSF noch einmal hervorhebt.

Zitat:
_Dies ist umso wichtiger, als dass gerade in den letzten Monaten, Wochen und Tagen durch Einzelpersonen und Vereine der Versuch unternommen worden ist, die Vereinigung der beiden deutschen Anglerverbände zu behindern._

Ich bin in meinem Statement (# 16) leider nicht auf diesen Textteil eingegangen. Das will ich, weil es mir wichtig erscheint, nachholen.

Für mich ist die Presseerklärung der Versuch, diejenigen öffentlich anzuprangern, die zum Fusionsthema Fragen gestellt und ihre Meinung geäußert haben. Ich brauche die Selbstverständlichkeit nicht zu wiederholen, dass das unser gutes demokratisches Mitgliedschaftsrecht ist. Das werden wir uns nicht länger nehmen lassen.

Der Verband, der so etwas öffentlich erklärt, soll endlich Ross und Reiter nennen. Wer sind diese "Einzelpersonen und Vereine"? Durch was haben Sie behindert? Ich fordere den VDSF auf, hier klar Namen und Fehlverhalten öffentlich zu benennen, statt aus der Deckung des Unkonkreten heraus diejenigen, die verlangen, besser informiert zu werden, als Übeltäter zu diffamieren.

Das, was der VDSF hier macht, ist nichts anderes als eine grobe, charakterlose Schweinerei. Offensichtlich ist beabsichtigt, aus der gesamten deutschen Anglerschaft eine Zahlgemeinschaft der Stimm- und Meinungslosen zu machen. 

Das lässt für den DAFV nichts Gutes erwarten. Damit ist klar, dass die Fusion die komplette Entdemokratisierung der organisierten Anglerschaft in Deutschland bedeuten wird.

Vor über zehn Jahren war ich Gegner einer Fusion, weil ich die Strukturprinzipien des DAV dafür nicht für geeignet hielt. Heute bin ich - obwohl grundsätzlicher Befürworter - Gegner einer Fusion unter den Vorzeichen, die mein eigener Verband hier setzt.

Angler sollen sich nicht engagieren, sollen ihre Meinung nicht äußern, sollen keine Fragen stellen. Das ist der eigentliche Kern des Vorhabens. 

Man könnte den Zynismus, der aus der Presseerklärung des VDSF gegenüber den Kritikern spricht, verstehen, wenn die von uns vorgetragenen Anliegen destruktiv und unbegründet gewesen wären. Genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Auch der Antrag in Sachsen-Anhalt ist - entgegen der Versuche, ihn zu diskreditieren - in Wirklichkeit ein Pro-Fusion-Antrag, wenn auch einer für eine bessere Fusion, als diejenige, die uns der VDSF hier aufoktroyiert. Im AB ist pointiert kritisiert, aber immer auch konkret auf Verbesserungsbedarfe hingewiesen worden.

Weswegen sollen denn eigentlich Verbände und Vereine die Fusionsdokumente diskutieren, wenn es von oben verboten ist, Verbesserungen vorzuschlagen? Sind demokratische Prozesse nur Beschäftigungstherapie, um vor Vereinsregistern die notwendigen Formalitäten nachweisen zu können?

Vielleicht ist dem DAV und den ihn treibenden Landesverbandspräsidien Verbandsdemokratie gleichgültig; ich weiß es nicht. Im VDSF-Bundesverband jedenfalls, das ist nach dieser Pressemitteilung klar, wird Demokratie nicht nur nicht gekonnt, sie wird zielgerichtet verhindert.

Und genau das soll auch im DAFV passieren.

Zu Recht wird darauf hingewiesen, dass die Verbände die Anglerschaft in die Fusion nicht "mitnehmen". Das ist in den vergangenen Monaten vielfach eingefordert worden. Also haben sich die Präsidien bewußt (!) dagegen entschieden, über die Fusion sachlich-argumentativ aufzuklären und für sie zu werben. Das hat man offenbar nicht nötig. Vielleicht sind die Angler im DAFV gar nicht erwünscht, außer als Beitragspositionen. Das ist aber nicht die Fusion, die ich will. Es ist nicht die Fusion, die Anglern etwas nützt. Es ist nicht die Fusion, die Anglern einen stärkeren Einfluss auf die Politik gibt.

Mag sein, dass viele Funktionäre des Themas überdrüssig sind, vielleicht sogar nur wenig informiert über die Details. Warum auch sollten rund zweihundert Delegierte des Jahreshauptversammlung des VDSF besser informiert sein, als die Öffentlichkeit, wenn deren Zustimmung so sicher ist, dass sie einstimmig ausfällt? Viele halten die Fusion für "nicht einmal so wichtig".

Aber sie ist wichtig. Wichtig vor allem in der Art, wie sie gemacht wird. Und immer deutlicher wird, dass die Fusion nicht mit den Anglern, sondern trotz der Angler gemacht werden soll. 

Statt uns zu überzeugen - was sie ganz offensichtlich nicht können - beleidigen sie uns. Das ist das Signal, das aus Bad Kreuznach gesendet wird. Der VDSF verspielt seine Zukunftsfähigkeit für den reinen Machterhalt. Die interessierte Jugend, derer wir so dringend bedürfen, wird sich angewidert abwenden. 

Die Diffamierung Andersdenkender ist schon beim ersten Aussetzen der Fusionsgespräche krass deutlich geworden. Sie setzt sich nun in einer Situation vermeintlicher Stärke fort. Damit wird dem Ansehen des Verbandes und der deutschen Angelfischerei aus niedrigsten Beweggründen ein schwerer Schaden zugefügt.

Es liegt auf der Hand, dass die Bedenken, die gegen die konkrete Ausgestaltung der Fusion auf dem kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner geäußert wurden, von den Fusionsbetreibern nicht zerstreut werden können. Aber die Kritik wird nicht verstummen, auch nach dem Vollzug dieser "feindlichen Übernahme" nicht. Davon wird uns keine öffentliche Diffamierung abhalten. Wenn der DAV, so mein Eindruck, nicht in der Lage ist, die ureigensten Interessen in den Verhandlungen mit dem VDSF einzubringen und durchzusetzen, dann sind um so mehr die Angler an der Basis aufgefordert, klare Position zu beziehen.

Ich bekenne, dass ich mich für meinen Verband, den VDSF, geschämt habe, als er im Frühjahr offiziell und unter namentlicher Nennung von Personen diejenigen öffentlich angeprangert hatte, die mit dem damaligen Fusionsergebnis nicht einverstanden waren und dieses geäußert hatten. Jetzt gehören wir alle, alle Angler an der Basis zu denjenigen, die diffamiert werden, weil wir unsere begründete Meinung sagen. Seither sind die Rahmenbedingungen der Fusion nicht verbessert, die Verträge nicht angepasst worden. Es besteht also nach wie vor Anlass für kritisches Hinterfragen.

Ein einheitlicher Verband, der auf der Ausgrenzung derjenigen beruht, die den Preis für ihre Unterstützungsbereitschaft kennen wollen, steht auf morastigem Grund. Er wird keine starke Organisation sein. Nicht mit denjenigen, die die Fusion per Brechstange durchdrücken wollen.

Man hätte angesichts des "Erfolges" von Bad Kreuznach in der Presseerklärung des VDSF auf den Angriff auf die Kritiker generös verzichten können. Zu solch einer Souveränität ist man in Offenbach nicht fähig. Kaum anzunehmen, dass sich an diesem Beckmessertum etwas ändern wird, wenn die Pressemitteilungen von Berlin aus versendet werden. Wer den künftigen Fusionsverband erfolgreich gestalten will, braucht die Fähigkeit zur Integration der Mitgliedschaft. Die derzeit handelnden Personen haben diese Fähigkeit, wie sie jetzt bewiesen haben, nicht.


----------



## Brotfisch (23. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



def schrieb:


> Na dann, nennt eure bedenken beim namen. im Augenblick lese ich nur bedenken, die von einigen verbreitet werden, die sich nicht umfänglich informiert haben.
> 
> @def
> 
> ...


----------



## angler1996 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*

einfach Danke für diese Worte!,die ich voll unterstützte.

Mit etwas Ironie: 
Viele Grüße an alle Einzelpersonen#h
Gruß A.


----------



## Blauzahn (23. November 2011)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> def schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Na dann, nennt eure bedenken beim namen. im Augenblick lese ich nur bedenken, die von einigen verbreitet werden, die sich nicht umfänglich informiert haben.
> ...


----------



## ivo (23. November 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*

Der gute def ist hier nur noch Gast.

@Brotfisch

#6


----------



## ivo (23. November 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*

@Blauzahn

Es ist doch vielsagend, wenn ein Präsident als Einleitung in die JHV ganz klar Stellung für eine Sache (Übernahme) bezieht. Viele empfinden es dann als pure Ketzerei gegen diese Meinung zu sprechen. Ich hab das jetzt zwei mal erlebt (positiv und negativ). Natürlich schließt sich die Mehrheit der Meinung des Präsidenten an. Eine sinnvolle Diskussion wird so unmöglich.


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Dank an Blauzahn, der diese Passage aus der Presseerklärung des VDSF noch einmal hervorhebt.
> 
> Zitat:
> _Dies ist umso wichtiger, als dass gerade in den letzten Monaten, Wochen und Tagen durch Einzelpersonen und Vereine der Versuch unternommen worden ist, die Vereinigung der beiden deutschen Anglerverbände zu behindern._
> ...



Wahre Worte, die weitgehend ungehört verhallen.

Auch Dein Ton wird - zu Recht - schärfer.

Diese Etappe haben wir schon lange hinter uns.

Es bringt nichts, es nutzt nichts.

Wie man lesen kann, werden sogar zunächst eifriger und Engagierte Aktivisten wie unser Wolkenkrieger schon nach wenigen Gesprächen und Säuseleien aus Funktionärsmündern wankelmütig und knicken ein.

Es nutzt alles nichts. Viele, nicht alle, aber sehr viele Funktionäre sind Gesocks. Gesocks wie es in Banken, Wirtschaft und Politik viel zu viel Einfluß auf die Gesellschaft bekommen hat.

Und nur durch Duldung der tumben Masse.

Solange es Fernehen und Bier gibt, solange man noch in irgendeinen Tümpel die Angel halten kann, solange wird sich nichts ändern.

Pennt weiter leibe Angler, lasst Euch da Fell abziehen und sich die Funktionäre an Euren Beiträgen mästen. 

Gesockse, allesamt. Fast alle jedenfalls.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*



			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die Kritik wird nicht verstummen, auch nach dem Vollzug dieser "feindlichen Übernahme" nicht. Davon wird uns keine öffentliche Diffamierung abhalten


Uns werden sie jedenfalls auch nicht mit Zensurwünschen und Anzeigen ruhig stellen können, wie das VDSF-Präsident Mohnert versucht durchzusetzen.
VERSPROCHEN!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*



			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Das, was der VDSF hier macht, ist nichts anderes als eine grobe, charakterlose Schweinerei. Offensichtlich ist beabsichtigt, aus der gesamten deutschen Anglerschaft eine Zahlgemeinschaft der Stimm- und Meinungslosen zu machen.
> 
> Das lässt für den DAFV nichts Gutes erwarten. Damit ist klar, dass die Fusion die komplette Entdemokratisierung der organisierten Anglerschaft in Deutschland bedeuten wird.





			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Die Diffamierung Andersdenkender ist schon beim ersten Aussetzen der Fusionsgespräche krass deutlich geworden. Sie setzt sich nun in einer Situation vermeintlicher Stärke fort. Damit wird dem Ansehen des Verbandes und der deutschen Angelfischerei aus niedrigsten Beweggründen ein schwerer Schaden zugefügt.





			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bekenne, dass ich mich für meinen Verband, den VDSF, geschämt habe, als er im Frühjahr offiziell und unter namentlicher Nennung von Personen diejenigen öffentlich angeprangert hatte, die mit dem damaligen Fusionsergebnis nicht einverstanden waren und dieses geäußert hatten. Jetzt gehören wir alle, alle Angler an der Basis zu denjenigen, die diffamiert werden, weil wir unsere begründete Meinung sagen. Seither sind die Rahmenbedingungen der Fusion nicht verbessert, die Verträge nicht angepasst worden. Es besteht also nach wie vor Anlass für kritisches Hinterfragen.





			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Ein einheitlicher Verband, der auf der Ausgrenzung derjenigen beruht, die den Preis für ihre Unterstützungsbereitschaft kennen wollen, steht auf morastigem Grund. Er wird keine starke Organisation sein. Nicht mit denjenigen, die die Fusion per Brechstange durchdrücken wollen.



Das Schlimme an der Geschichte ist leider, dass die Funktionäre aus den Landesverbänden das mitunterstützen und damit aktiv gegen Angler und das Angeln in Deutschland arbeiten - in VDSF wie DAV!!

Nachdem weder Funktionäre oder Verbände sowohl von VDSF wie DAV sich in irgendeiner Weise dazu geäußert haben, dass VDSF-Präsident Mohnert mit Zensurwünschen und Anzeigen gegen Angler versucht Kritiker mundtot zu machen (geschweige denn, sich von so einem Verhalten gar zu distanzieren..) - und zwar auch im DAV, die setzen sich ja weiterhin mit solchen Leuten an einen Tisch - kann man dann wohl davon ausgehen, dass sich DAV und VDSF zwar nicht in den angelpolitischen Grundsätzen einig sind.

Aber darüber, wie man sowohl mit Kritikern wie mit Anglern umzugehen hat:
Kommunikationsverweigerung 
Keine oder Desinformation
Keine Diskussionen zulassen
Drohen
Anzeigen....

Ich hab nicht umsonst geschrieben:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht denken da ja mal die jetzigen Verbände und Funktionäre darüber nach, warum sie sowenig Unterstützung für ihre Übernahmepläne und auch sonst erfahren und was sie da zielführend - und auch jederzeit dann mit unserer dann sehr wohlwollenden Unterstützung - ändern könnten.
> 
> Solange sie aber so weitermachen wie bisher und auch weiterhin leider absehbar, disqualifizieren sie sich selber als Vertreter oder Ansprechpartner für Angler...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Und dass mit dem Vorsitzenden des VDSF-Landesverbandes Hamburg, Ripperger, jemand zum Vizepräsidenten gewählt wurde, der zu verantworten hat, dass bei der ersten JHV seines Verbandes der Vorstand wegen finanzieller Unklarheiten nicht entlastet wurde und deswegen eine zweite einberufen werden musste.
> 
> Die dann abgebrochen wurde, weil man nicht in der Lage war, an Hand nicht vorliegender aktueller Mitgliederzahlen der Vereine rechtssicher abstimmen zu lassen, so dass nun noch eine dritte Versammlung notwendig wird.
> 
> Ist es nicht schön, wenn von dieser geballten Kompetenz nun auch der Bundesverband profitieren kann - oder findet sich da nur zusammen, was kompetenzmäßig halt zusammen gehört??



Dazu noch eine nette Randnotiz von der Startseite des VDSF (www.VDSF.de)
Laut der wurde nicht Mathias Ripperger, Präsident des genannten VDSF-Landesverbandes Hamburg zum Vizepräsidenten gewählt, sondern ein Peter Ripperger....

Natürlich einstimmig!

Also steht augenscheinlich der gesamte VDSF hinter solcher Kompetenz!!




Ich kann nun nicht beurteilen, ob das ein Versehen war, ob man sich im VDSF nicht so gut kennt oder ob man mit Vornamen Peter heissen muss, um im VDSF etwas werden zu können - Oder ob das schon das zusammenbringen der geballten Kompetenz ist............

Muss man da also noch Angst um Angler oder das Angeln in Deutschland haben??

;-))))


PS:
Sollte es sich doch um Mathias Ripperger handeln, muss man dann wohl auch davon ausgehen, dass der gesamte VDSF, Bundes- wie Landesverbände, den Versuch des ASV-HH der Umdeutung des Begriffes Gemeinschaftsangeln mitträgt und unterstützt, da er ja einstimmig gewählt wurde.


Selbst wenn die zuständige Behörde in Hamburg nach unseren diesbezüglichen Anschreiben unserer Sichtweise recht gegeben hat und die des ASV-HH als falsch ansieht.

Es ging darum, dass auch rein private Treffen von Anglern als Gemeinschaftsfischen angemeldet werden sollten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=191652

PPS:
Und von solchen Leuten und Verbänden, die ja wohl für ihre angelpolitische Einstellung und ihre Arbeit im VDSF einstimmig gewählt wurden, will sich der DAV übernehmen lassen, ohne vorher angelpolitische Punkte festzuschreiben....

Auch und gerade im Hinblick darauf, dass es im VDSF anscheinend kein Problem ist (oder gewünscht??), wenn da Präsidien wegen finanzieller Unklarheiten nicht entlastet werden.
Die dann deswegen stattfindende nachfolgende Versammlungen nicht so organisieren können, dass rechtswirksame Beschlüsse gefasst werden können..

Muss man da also noch Angst um Angler oder das Angeln in Deutschland haben??

;-((((((((((


----------



## kxxxkfxx (24. November 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es ging darum, dass auch rein private Treffen von Anglern als Gemeinschaftsfischen angemeldet werden sollten:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=191652


 
Das ist natürlich ein Schmarren, der rechtlich auch überhaupt nicht durchsetzbar ist, wenn nicht nachweislich ein Wettfischen geplant ist.

Was aber die Wenigsten wissen: 
Bereits heute regeln einzelne Landes-Fischereigesetze, dass auch in Privatgewässern, zu denen gar keine Erlaubnisscheine ausgegeben werden, nur eine begrenzte Anzahl von Leuten gleichzeitig angeln dürfen.

Beispiel Bayern:
http://www.lfvbayern.de/media/files/BayFiGV_2.pdf

Zitat:
"(4) 1 Wer den Fischfang ausübt, ohne selbst der Fischereiberechtigte oder Fischereipächter zu sein,
muss einen gültigen Erlaubnisschein bei sich führen und diesen auf Verlangen den Polizeibeamten, den Fischereiaufsehern sowie den Fischereiberechtigten und Fischereipächtern zur Prüfung aushändigen. ​2 *Einen Erlaubnisschein benötigen nicht*
1. Personen, die auf andere Weise als mit der Handangel als Helfer des Fischereiberechtigten oder Fischereipächters oder Inhabers eines gültigen Erlaubnisscheins in dessen Begleitung,
2.* höchstens drei Personen, die in Begleitung des Fischereiberechtigten oder des Fischereipächters den Fischfang ausüben."*​

Und die Ausgabe von Erlaubnisscheinen muss vom Kreisamt genehmigt werden, selbst wenn ich die für meinen Gartenteich ausgeben will.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (24. November 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wie man lesen kann, werden sogar zunächst eifriger und Engagierte Aktivisten wie unser Wolkenkrieger schon nach wenigen Gesprächen und Säuseleien aus Funktionärsmündern wankelmütig und knicken ein.



Ralle bitte, tu mir einen Gefallen und hör auf, solch einen Mist zu erzählen. Du hast nichtmal im Ansatz eine Ahnung davon, was ich für Aktivitäten FÜR die Sache mache.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*

@ krickfan:
Und?
Was hat das mit dem Thema hier zu tun?
Der Unfähigkeit und Inkompetenz des VDSF - durch einstimmige Wahl des Vizepräsidenten bewiesen - sowie das schweigen oder zustimmen des DAV zu solchen Dingen - dem unsäglichen Habitus der VDSF-Meldung, dem Versuch weiterhin Angler von jeglicher Diskussion auszuschliessen, sowohl durch mangelnde Information wie Diskussionsverhinderung, und wenn das nichts nützt durch Zensurwünsche und Anzeigen gegen Angler?


----------



## kxxxkfxx (24. November 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ krickfan:
> Und?
> Was hat das mit dem Thema hier zu tun?
> Der Unfähigkeit unf Inkompetenz des VDSF - durch einstimmige Wahl des Vizepräsidenten bewiesen -


 
Du machst doch Dinge wie Angelverbote etc. am VDSF fest. Man muss aber mal festhalten, dass der VDSF oder Landesverbände hier zu großen Teilen gar keinen Einfluss nehmen können und viele Dinge bereits in Gesetzen geregelt sind.


----------



## antonio (24. November 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*

krickfan du vergleichst birnen mit äpfeln.
bei deinem auszug gehts um ne begrenzung von anglern ohne erlaubnisschein
und um ne helferregelung.
im anderen beispiel gehts darum, das ab ner bestimmten anglerzahl(ich glaube 10 waren es), die sich zum angeln verabreden, auch wenn es rein privat ist, dieses als gemeinschaftsfischen gewertet werden soll und angemeldet werden muß.

antonio


----------



## kxxxkfxx (24. November 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*



antonio schrieb:


> krickfan du vergleichst birnen mit äpfeln.
> bei deinem auszug gehts um ne begrenzung von anglern ohne erlaubnisschein
> und um ne helferregelung.
> im anderen beispiel gehts darum, das ab ner bestimmten anglerzahl(ich glaube 10 waren es), die sich zum angeln verabreden, auch wenn es rein privat ist, dieses als gemeinschaftsfischen gewertet werden soll und angemeldet werden muß.
> ...


 
Sicher ist beides nicht völlig vergleichbar, aber eine gewisse Nähe sehe ich da schon.

Wie schon oben geschrieben: Wer private Verabredungen zum Angeln reglementieren will, ist völlig auf der falschen Spur unterwegs. #q


----------



## antonio (24. November 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*



krickfan schrieb:


> Sicher ist beides nicht völlig vergleichbar, aber eine gewisse Nähe sehe ich da schon.
> 
> Wie schon oben geschrieben: Wer private Verabredungen zum Angeln reglementieren will, ist völlig auf der falschen Spur unterwegs. #q




und um nichts anderes ging es dort.
und wie schon gesagt das sind zwei komplett verschiedene sachverhalte.

antonio


----------



## kxxxkfxx (24. November 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*



antonio schrieb:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> und um nichts anderes ging es dort.
> und wie schon gesagt das sind zwei komplett verschiedene sachverhalte.
> ...


 
Wenn der Gesetzgeber mir nicht gestattet, gemeinsam mit 4 Kumpels in meinem privaten See zu angeln, ist das doch auch ein Verbot des privaten Gemeinschaftsangelns. Oder nicht?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*

Es kann kein "privates Gemeinschaftsangeln" geben, sondern privat nur gemeinsames Angeln.

Gemeinschaftsangeln beinhaltet per Definition die Hegeverpflichtung (auch gerade laut VDSF!), wozu Privatpersonen nicht authorisiert sind. 
Deswegen können Gemeinschaftsangeln eben auch nur von Vereinen und Bewirtschaftern veranstaltet werden - war eines der Argumente an dié Behörde, hättest Du das durchgelesen, hättest Du das auch mitbekommen. 

Ab jetzt hier also wieder zum Thema:
Der Unfähigkeit und Inkompetenz des VDSF - durch einstimmige Wahl des Vizepräsidenten bewiesen - sowie das schweigen oder zustimmen des DAV zu solchen Dingen - dem unsäglichen Habitus der VDSF-Meldung, dem Versuch weiterhin Angler von jeglicher Diskussion auszuschliessen, sowohl durch mangelnde Information wie Diskussionsverhinderung, und wenn das nichts nützt durch Zensurwünsche und Anzeigen gegen Angler?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*

Daher hier nochmal, um was es eigentlich geht:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Und dass mit dem Vorsitzenden des VDSF-Landesverbandes Hamburg, Ripperger, jemand zum Vizepräsidenten gewählt wurde, der zu verantworten hat, dass bei der ersten JHV seines Verbandes der Vorstand wegen finanzieller Unklarheiten nicht entlastet wurde und deswegen eine zweite einberufen werden musste.
> 
> Die dann abgebrochen wurde, weil man nicht in der Lage war, an Hand nicht vorliegender aktueller Mitgliederzahlen der Vereine rechtssicher abstimmen zu lassen, so dass nun noch eine dritte Versammlung notwendig wird.
> 
> Ist es nicht schön, wenn von dieser geballten Kompetenz nun auch der Bundesverband profitieren kann - oder findet sich da nur zusammen, was kompetenzmäßig halt zusammen gehört??



Dazu noch eine nette Randnotiz von der Startseite des VDSF (www.VDSF.de)
Laut der wurde nicht Mathias Ripperger, Präsident des genannten VDSF-Landesverbandes Hamburg zum Vizepräsidenten gewählt, sondern ein Peter Ripperger....

Natürlich einstimmig!

Also steht augenscheinlich der gesamte VDSF hinter solcher Kompetenz!!





Ich kann nun nicht beurteilen, ob das ein Versehen war, ob man sich im VDSF nicht so gut kennt oder ob man mit Vornamen Peter heissen muss, um im VDSF etwas werden zu können - Oder ob das schon das zusammenbringen der geballten Kompetenz ist............

Muss man da also noch Angst um Angler oder das Angeln in Deutschland haben??

;-))))


PS:
Sollte es sich doch um Mathias Ripperger handeln, muss man dann wohl auch davon ausgehen, dass der gesamte VDSF, Bundes- wie Landesverbände, den Versuch des ASV-HH der Umdeutung des Begriffes Gemeinschaftsangeln mitträgt und unterstützt, da er ja einstimmig gewählt wurde.


Selbst wenn die zuständige Behörde in Hamburg nach unseren diesbezüglichen Anschreiben unserer Sichtweise recht gegeben hat und die des ASV-HH als falsch ansieht.

Es ging darum, dass auch rein private Treffen von Anglern als Gemeinschaftsfischen angemeldet werden sollten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=191652

PPS:
Und von solchen Leuten und Verbänden, die ja wohl für ihre angelpolitische Einstellung und ihre Arbeit im VDSF einstimmig gewählt wurden, will sich der DAV übernehmen lassen, ohne vorher angelpolitische Punkte festzuschreiben....

Auch und gerade im Hinblick darauf, dass es im VDSF anscheinend kein Problem ist (oder gewünscht??), wenn da Präsidien wegen finanzieller Unklarheiten nicht entlastet werden.
Die dann deswegen stattfindende nachfolgende Versammlungen nicht so organisieren können, dass rechtswirksame Beschlüsse gefasst werden können..

Muss man da also noch Angst um Angler oder das Angeln in Deutschland haben??

;-((((((((((


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*

Nun hat es der VDSF also geschafft, den richtigen Namen auf seiner Seite zu veröffentlichen (ob die wohl bei uns mitlesen oder selber drauf gekommen sind???) und nun ist auch das entsprechende Dokument abrufbar:
http://www.vdsf.de/documents/ripperger-vdsf-vize.pdf

Als ich das eben nachschaute, kam mir fast der Kaffee wieder hoch vor Lachen.....

Tatsächlich handelt es sich bei dem neuen Vizepräsidenten also wohl um Mathias Ripperger, Präsident des ASV-HH, dem VDSF-Landesverband in Hamburg.

Nochmal zur Erinnerung:
*Auf der diesjährigen Hauptversammlung wurde das Präsidium des ASV-HH wegen finanzieller Unklarheiten von den Mitgliedern nicht entlastet.*

Und wisst ihr, für ausgerechnet welchen Bereich Mathias Ripperger im VDSF-Bund zuständig ist??

Rüschtüsch!

*VIZEPRÄSIDENT FÜR FINANZEN!!!*
:q:q:q:q


Da es hier ja nicht um Kompetenz gehen kann - da würde ja wohl niemand einstimmig jemanden für die Finanzen wählen, der mit senem Vorstand von den Mitgliedern wegen finanzieller Unklarheiten nicht entlastet wurde - muss es also wohl um eine angelpolitische Sache gehen.

Oder braucht man solche Leute um Dinge wie mit der VDSF-GmbH richtig aufzuklären und klarzustellen?

Oder glaubt etwa jemand, dass die Delegierten der VDSF-Versammlung etwa nicht informiert gewesen wären über die Vorgänge in Hamburg???

*Neeeeeiiiiinnn!!!!*
Alles hochdemokratisch und bestens informiert, davon muss man ausgehen.

*Also ist es wohl der restriktive, anglerfeindliche Kurs*, den der Hambuger VDSF-Verband verfolgt, der hier von *ALLEN *VDSF-Landesverbänden einstimmig bestätigt wurde:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=191652


*Und dann wohl auch über kurz oder lang zuerst allen VDSF-Anglern so "zu Gute" kommen soll und sobald der DAV geschluckt wurde, dann allen Anglern in Deutschland..........*


*HALLO DAVler:*
Wer da jetzt wirklich noch nicht aufwacht, dem ist wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen..


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oder glaubt etwa jemand, dass die Delegierten der VDSF-Versammlung etwa nicht informiert gewesen wären über die Vorgänge in Hamburg???




Ja, ich. Die meisten zumindest. Die Hamburger waren ja noch nicht mal über den aktuellen Stand der Mitgliederzahlen informiert, weswegen der zweite Entlastungsversuch gescheitert ist. 

Diese ganze Verbandsposse karikiert sich fast täglich selbst.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (26. November 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*

Wie kriege ich jetzt die Kurve zum Hauptthema ? Ich versuche es mal mit einer Überleitung. 

Die Neuwahl des Vizepräsidenten, der im Vorfeld der  letzten beiden Jahre in seinem Landesverband bei geringsten  „Arbeitsanforderungen“ zuallererst an ein Angelverbot dachte und teils auch verhängte und dann  erst die Reaktionen der Angelfischer abwartete, hat sich als  Topkandidat für das Präsidium empfohlen.
Wer wäre besser für die Umsetzung des abgestimmten Satzungsentwurfes geeignet ? Und damit meine ich auch nicht die Finanzpolitik.

Nun will ich Thomas in Schutz nehmen, denn seine regelmäßigen Vermutungen und Ahnungen, dass unsere Funktionäre in euphorischer Mehrheit gegen die Angler und das Angeln stimmten ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen und sogar leicht beweisbar.
Es können unmöglich alle Anwesenden bei der Versammlung unter einer Leseschwäche gelitten haben, denn nur dann wäre solch ein Durchwinken des Satzungsentwurfes erklärbar.

Aber nun der Beweis für Thomas seine und auch meine Vermutung, dass für die Sicherung der Pfründe ein Angelverbot nicht nur in Kauf genommen sondern sogar gefördert werden soll.
Welcher verheerende Satzungsinhalt wurde mit Mehrheit durchgewunken ?

Zitat Anfang:
§ 2 Zweck, Ziele und Aufgaben
Aufgaben und Ziele des Verbandes
Punkt f) 
Einsatz dafür, dass gesicherte wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse in  Gesetzgebungen einfließen, die den schützenden und schonenden Umgang der  Angelfischer mit der Natur fördern.
Zitat Ende

Liest sich seidenweich, aber was bedeutet das:
Es bedeuten, dass es gefördert werden soll, dass ein  Angelfischer nur dann die Natur am besten schont, wenn er seine Wohnung  nicht verlässt. Es ist eine wissenschaftliche Erkenntnis, dass jeder  Schritt und Tritt in der Natur seine Spuren hinterlässt und darum kein  schützender und schonender Umgang mit der Natur im Sinne des Satzungstextes sein  kann.

Habe ich Recht oder habe ich Recht ?
Das kann unmöglich das Ziel eines Dachverbandes sein, wurde aber so von der Mitgliederversammlung durchgewunken.

Damit es nicht heißt, dass nur gemeckert wird und keine Beispielvorschläge gemacht werden:

Einsatz dafür, dass gesicherte wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse in  Gesetzgebungen einfließen, die den schonenden und schützenden Umgang mit  der Natur durch die Angelfischer bestätigen, ausweiten und nicht in Frage stellen.

Hat eine völlig andere Bedeutung und Aufgabenstellung für den Verband zum Wohl der Angelfischer.


----------



## ivo (26. November 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*

Wo er recht hat, hat er Recht.  Auf der VDSF Webseite findet man auch Aussagen dazu. Da wird ganz klar von Angelverboten gesprochen (im Namen des Naturschutzes!). Leider ignoriert man das, wie üblich, geflissentlich beim DAV.:g


----------



## wolkenkrieger (26. November 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*



Rumpelrudi schrieb:


> Habe ich Recht oder habe ich Recht ?



Jain! Wie immer hat auch diese Medaillie zwei Seiten.

Du hast die eine aufgezeigt (nicht ganz zu Unrecht, will ich mal anmerken) - die zweite könnte wie folgt aussehen:

Ist wissenschaftlich erwiesen, dass Fische eben keinen Schmerz erleiden, kann man C&R durchaus salonfähig werden lassen und damit auch Anhängern dieser Angelkultur Rechtssicherheit gewährleisten.

Oder: kann man wissenschaftlich belegen, dass man als Angler des nachtens eben die Natur nicht schädigt, haben sich gesetzliche Nachtangelverbote erledigt.

Diese Forumierung lässt viele Spielräume - für die eine aber auch für die andere Richtung.


----------



## gründler (27. November 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Diese Forumierung lässt viele Spielräume - für die eine aber auch für die andere Richtung.


 

Und in welche Richtung hat sich das Blatt seit mitte der 80er gewendet???

Stück für Stück,immer mehr....???

Richtiiiig in genau die Richtung die wir haben und täglich weiter verschlechtert wird,und das ganze von Leuten die sich anmuten angeblich für Angler Vereine.... zu kämpfen.

Wir sind soweit das Landesgewässerwarte sowie andere in Amt stehende..... Vereine Angler.... Anzeigen und sie bedrohen...etc.und da soll nun ausgerechnet mit dieser Satzung alles besser werden.

Ich mache diesen Wahnsinn wie viele andere seit Anfang der 80er mit,ich glaube viel aber nicht an Wunder. 


Ich wiederhohle gern einen VDSF Satz wo das TSG aufkam = Wir werden für euch kämpfen alles bleibt beim alten Versprochen,keine 6 Monate und es ging los mit Verboten.

Weil man ja als Brüder Nabu und Petraa leute hat.

Die Jäger Reiter.... hatten damals das gleiche Problem haben aber die Kurve gekriegt bezw. der Verband hat für seine Leute gekämpft.

Die Klappstuhl in Amt stehenden bei der Anglerschaft haben desweil grüne Ärsche gel.....
|wavey:


----------



## Rumpelrudi (27. November 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*

Zu den Erfahrungen mit dem Nachtangelverbot kann ich mich leider nicht kompetent äußern, weil ich aus dem VDSF-NRW komme. Nachtangelverbote sind Ländersache und in NRW gibt es kein pauschales Nachtangelverbot. Einzelne Vereine verhängen an vereinzelten Gewässern ein Nachtangelverbot zur Sicherheit der Angler in einer unsicheren Umgegend oder zentrale Innenstadtnähe, Kurorte, Salmonidengewässer usw. Teilweise ist Nachts nur ein gemeinsames Angeln erlaubt, oder nur Erwachsenen.
Es hängt also immer mit den aktuellen Umständen zusammen.

Ich esse zwar gerne Fisch, habe aber manchmal so seltsame unkontrollierte Bewegungen. Deshalb wirst Du mich kaum mit Fisch auf einem Bild sehen...ähm, doch eins muß hier im Forum rumschwirren. Mit einem Antrag auf eine gesetzliche Angelbetreuung hatte ich bisher keinen Erfolg.
Die Realität sind aber die deutschlandweit geltenden Naturschutzgesetze, die wir leider nicht ohne Rechtsanwalt in Frage stellen können. Klar gibt es die Möglichkeit der ganzjährigen Schonzeit, aber dann kollidieren wir mit der Landesfischereiordnung, die ein gezieltes Fischen auf geschonte Fische verbietet.

In der "grünen" Anfangszeit ab den 80ern wurden viele solcher Gesetze zur Ruhigstellung der Opposition konstruiert.
Früher hatten wir trotz verdreckter Kloaken eine höhere Artenvielfalt und Fischanzahl als heute nach den Gesetzgebungen. Da muß irgend etwas sehr verkehrt gelaufen sein.

Wie man sich dreht und wendet... die beste Lösung zeigen uns die Österreicher mit ihrem allgemeinen Brittelmaß, was sich langsam auch in Deutschland durchsetzt.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (27. November 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*

gründler, ich kann deine "Vorahnungen" durchaus nachvollziehen, stelle aber mal eine Frage, auf die ich zugegebener Maßen auch keine Antwort im Sinne dieser Vorahnungen habe:

Wenn es Sitte im VDSF ist, das Angeln möglichst zu reglementieren, warum ist der VDSF MeckPom seit knapp 20 Jahren davon vollkommen unberührt geblieben?


----------



## Rumpelrudi (27. November 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*

Das Problem sind immer die Angler gewesen, die absolute Rechtssicherheit suchten und somit natürlich eine Reglementierung wünschen. Der VDSF hat sich immer gegen Reglementierungen gewehrt und setzte auf die Selbstregulierung der Landesverbände. Die Schuld beim VDSF zu suchen ist nur in der Form richtig, wenn nach mangelnder Koordination zwischen den Landesverbänden gefragt wird.

Die heutige Problematik kann wieder bei den Landesverbänden gesucht werden, die sämtliche Verantwortungen in den Verbandsausschuß geschoben hat. Der VDSF macht aber sehr deutlich, dass er, wenn er mehr Verantwortung für die Landesverbände übernehmen soll, diese auch das zu tun haben, was der VDSF vorgibt.

Und schon sind wir bei den gefürchteten Reglementierungen, die irgendwann kaum noch Spielraum zum Angeln lassen, weil sämtliche Bundesländer "gleich" behandelt werden. Alle Verbote gelten dann für Alle und so kann jedes Bundesland jeweils nach der Salamitaktik hier ein wenig und da ein wenig ein Stück von der Wurst abschneiden bis sie alle ist.

Die Selbstverantwortung muß uneingeschränkt bei den jeweiligen Landesverbänden bleiben, aaber leider wollen die Vertreter der Landesverbände das augenscheinlich nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*



> Wenn es Sitte im VDSF ist, das Angeln möglichst zu reglementieren, warum ist der VDSF MeckPom seit knapp 20 Jahren davon vollkommen unberührt geblieben?



Weil die sonst nach dem seltsamen Übertritt nach der Wende (man munkelt da ja auch von damaligen Geldflüssen) sonst direkt wieder zum DAV gewechselt wären und MV somit innerhalb des VDSF eine absolute Sonderrolle spielt..

Aber auch die haben ja der Wahl Rippergers zugestimmt, da einstimmig.


Wie nennst Du das Verhalten von Landesverbandsfunktionären, die einen Mann zum Vizepräsidenten im Bund für Finanzen wählen, den man ja nicht wegen seiner Kompetenz in finanziellen Dingen gewält haben kann?

Da er verantwortlich ist als Präsident seines Landesverbandes, dass sein Präsidium wegen unklarer Finanzen nicht entlastet wurde.

Der als Präsident dafür verantwortlich ist, dass auf der deswegen nachfolgenden Sitzung keine aktuellen Mitgliederzahlen da bzw. aufzutreiben waren. Und so wegen nicht möglicher Stimmverteilung auch nicht rechtssicher abgestimmt werden konnte und so nun eine dritte Sitzung notwendig wird.

Dummheit oder Ignoranz, weil die Delegierten der VDSF-Hauptversammlung nicht informiert waren?

Abnickerei und kritikloses hinterherlaufen, weil sie sich nicht informierten?

Bösartigkeit und Anglerfeindlichkeit, weil sie das alles doch wussten und informiert waren und trotzdem einen nachgewiesen für Finanzen nicht geeigneten Mann wählten?

Oder clever, weil sie damit irgendeinen Plan verfolgen, um damit wie bei der VDSF GmbH dann auch weiterhin die Finanzen und Geldströme vor den Anglern nicht offenlegen brauchen?

Oder welchen (guten!!) Grund gibt es, einen durch die Arbeit in seiném Landesverband nachgewiesen dafür untauglichen Mann EINSTIMMIG (also mit den Stimmen ALLER VDSF-Landesverbände/Funktionäre) in so ein wichtiges Amt zu wählen?

*Und für die DAVler:*
Welchen Grund gibt es, sich von Leuten übernehmen zu lassen, die so bewiesen haben, gerade die dafür (um es vorsichtig zu formulieren) nicht gerade geeignetsten Leute in entsprechende Ämter zu wählen?

Ist es das, was ihr von der Zukunft erhofft und einer Übernahme zu einem einzigen Verband unter dem Dach eines solchen VDSF?

Unter dem VDSF mit seinen durch diese Wahl nachgewiesen unmöglichen Landesverbänden/Funktionären (nochmal, die stimmten ALLE dafür!!), die dann ja auch die Mehrheit in einem einzigen Verband hätten ??

Geballte "Kompetenz", rekrutiert aus "kompetenten" Landesverbänden?

*Neben der ebenfalls im VDSF nachgewiesenen Kommunikationsfeindlichkeit, Informationsverweigerung, Diskussionsverhinderung, Zensurversuche, Anzeigen gegen Angler etc.pp.... *

Ist es das was ihr den Anglen antun wollt?

*Oder ist der DAV doch in der Lage, irgendwann seine immerhin öffentlich gemachten Versprechen einzuhalten:
Eine gleichberechtigte Fusion auf Augenhöhe, ohne Zeitdruck und unter festschreiben angelpolitische Punkte..*

Wie wichtig gerade das festschreiben solcher Punkte ist zeigt doch das EINSTIMMIGE Verhalten der Landesverbände des VDSF. Die aus ihren Kreisen den dazu wohl ungeeignetsten Mann als Vize für Finanzen wählten - was ja nur entweder im Unwillen, der Unfähigkeit oder Bösartigkeit dieser Landesverbandsfunktionäre des VDSF liegen kann - mir fällt dazu jedenfalls kein* vernünftiger *Grund ein.

Vielleicht kann uns ja der DAV oder andere Befürworter einer Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF einen nennen...

*Aber weder diese noch der VDSF konnten ja bis heute einen einzigen nachvollziehbaren Grund nennen, was für Angler besser werden würde, wenn der DAV mit dem VDSF zusammen gehen sollte.*

Und sowenig wie die Angler da bisher informiert oder mitgenommen wurden, sowenig werden die Funktionäre aus DAV oder VDSF dazu etwas sagen (können oder wollen?), wie und warum diese seltsame Wahl eines dafür wohl nicht prädestinierten Mannes einstimmig ausfiel..

Außer es kommt doch noch der Tag, an dem, die Hölle zufrieren wird..............


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*



> Die Selbstverantwortung muß uneingeschränkt bei den jeweiligen Landesverbänden bleiben, aaber leider wollen die Vertreter der Landesverbände das augenscheinlich nicht.



*NEIN!!!
Bloss nicht!!!!
*

Gerade diese beweisen doch immer wieder ihre Unfähigkeit und Anglerfeindlichkeit (siehe  auch oben! Siehe auch Nachtangelverbot, Abknüppelgebot etc., kommt alles aus Landesverbänden!!)!!

*Es muss daher nach den bisherigen Erfahrungen mit Bundes- und Landesverbänden, VDSF wie DAV, ein Bundesverband her mit einer vernünftigen Satzung, einer freiheitlichen Grundhaltung zum Angeln unter festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte und der weitgehenden Kontroll- und Mitwirkungsmöglichkeiten der Angler - gerade auch im finanziellen Bereich (neben der Wahl von Ripperger steht ja auch noch alles um die VDSF-GmbH offen).*

Dem können dann die Landesverbände beitreten, die das auch so wollen und unterstützen.


Die anderen können dann wie Bayern, Brandenburg, Thüringen und MV ihren anglerfeindlichen eigenen Verband gründen oder wie der Rest weiter die Übernahme des unfähigen DAV in den anglerfeindlichen VDSF vorwärts treiben..............


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. November 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> gründler, ich kann deine "Vorahnungen" durchaus nachvollziehen, stelle aber mal eine Frage, auf die ich zugegebener Maßen auch keine Antwort im Sinne dieser Vorahnungen habe:
> 
> Wenn es Sitte im VDSF ist, das Angeln möglichst zu reglementieren, warum ist der VDSF MeckPom seit knapp 20 Jahren davon vollkommen unberührt geblieben?



Das ist doch eine ganz einfache Kiste. 

Wie Thomas schon ausgeführt hat, war der Wechseln von MV zum VDSF eine strategische Entscheidung, keine ideologische.

Für die angelpolitische Ausrichtung waren bisher die Funktionäre der jeweiligen Landenverbände maßgebend.
In MV stand VDSF drauf, aber DAV war drin.

Damit ist aber im Falle einer Übernahme Schluß, weil mit dem neuen Bundesverband auch ein Großteil der Autonomität der LV verloren geht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*



> Damit ist aber im Falle einer Übernahme Schluß, weil mit dem neuen Bundesverband auch ein Großteil der Autonomität der LV verloren geht.


Und genau deswegen darf es keinen Bundesverband geben unter Führung des VDSF (auch wenn der dann umbenannt wird in DAFV), dessen Landesverbände verantwortlich sind für die Einführung des Nachtangelverbotes oder des Abknüppelgebotes und die im neuen Verband auch die Mehrheit hätten.

Vor allem nicht mit einer Satzung wie der vorgelegten, in welcher keine angelpolitischen Punkte festgeschrieben sind und in der sich nicht dazu bekannt wird, gegen gesetzliche Restriktionen zu kämpfen um weitere zu verhindern und vorhandene möglichst abzuschaffen.

Ebenso fehlen in der vorgelegten Satzung Kontroll- und Mitwirkungsrechte sowohl für die Mitglieder wie auch für die Vereine und für die Angler selber sowieso.

Dabei gibt es aus Anglerkreisen (nicht Anglerboardkreisen!) eine Satzung, die zwar auch lange nicht perfekt ist, aber deutlich besser als die von den Verbänden vorgelegte:
http://www.fusion-nein-danke.de/satzungsentwurf-ii/

*In meinen Augen ist es unabdingbar, dass sich ein Dachverband im Bund gründet*, welcher sich die berechtigten Interessen der Angler nach Abschaffung übermäßiger gesetzlicher Restriktionen auf die Fahnen schreibt, konstruktiv mit Naturschützern zusammen arbeitet, eine Öffentlichkeitsarbeit macht, welche diesen Namen auch verdient, in Politik, Medien und Gesellschaft die Vorteile von Anglern und dem Angeln bekanntmacht und verfestigt statt die möglichen Gefahren propagiert. 

*Und das muss deswegen festgeschrieben sein, damit nicht wieder uneinsichtige und anglerfeindliche Landesverbände aus der Reihe tanzen können*, womit dann immer die Gefahr droht, dass solche Restriktionen dann auch in weiteren Bundesländern kommen *und so dann alle Angler in Deutschland betreffen.*

Und dazu braucht es eben einen starken Bundesverband, dem sich dann die Landesverbände anschliessen können, welche das genauso sehen. Und einen Bundesverband, der das auch gegenüber den Landesverbänden durchsetzen kann, wenn von denen wieder nach weiteren Verboten und Restrriktionen gerufen wird!!!

*Die anderen können sich dann ja hinter den Verbänden sammeln, die mit der jetzt vorgelegten anglerfeindlichen Satzung einverstanden sind, zusammen mit Thüringen, Bayern, Brandenburg und Meck-Pomm....*

Wenn aber die jetzigen Verbände und Funktionäre (Bund wie Land, VDSF wie DAV) meinen, mit nur einem Verband könten sie eine Einheit der Angler (die es eben nicht gibt!) erreichen oder die Flucht aus Vereinen und Verbänden stoppen, dann werden sie sehen müssen, dass dem nicht so ist.

Und weiter ihre Position verschlechtern im Konzert mit Naturschutzverbänden, Politik und Gesellschaft....

Solange es aber noch ein paar Anglerschafe gibt, welche diese Verbände und Funktionäre bezahlen ohne den Mund aufzumachen, brauchen wir wohl keine Hoffnung haben, dass sich da etwas für Angler bessern wird....


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*

Man sieht doch an der Wahl des Hambugrer Präsidenten zum Vize für Finanzen im Bund, wie unfähig  der gesamte VDSF-Bund wie auch alle Landesverbände sind, die dem ja einstimmig zugestimmt haben.

*Wem da immer noch nicht klar wird, dass ALLES festgeschrieben sein muss, um keinen dieser glorreichen Damen und Herren auch nur ansatzweise die Möglichkeit zu bieten, weiterhin anglerfeindlichen Unfug zu treiben, dem ist nicht zu helfen.*

Wer nach dieser einstimmigen Posse, jemanden im Bund für Finanzen verantwortlich zu machen, der damit in seinem eigenen Landesverband gescheitert ist, immer noch Vertrauen in das Handeln der Verbände und Funktionäre hat, dem ist nun wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen..

Wer immer noch nicht begriffen hat, dass es hier nicht um die Interessen der Angler oder das stärken des Angelns in Deutschland geht, sondern da schlichte monetäre Interessen das Tun leiten, der Kampf um Macht, Kohle, Pfründe und persönliche Eitelkeiten, der glaubt auch noch an Weihnachtsmann und Osterhasen...

Leute, wacht endlich auf!!!!!

*Bringt entweder über eure Vereine die Verbände zu einem vernünftigen Handeln im Sinne der Angler!! 

Oder tretet mit euren Vereinen aus solch unfähigen Verbänden aus!!! 

Aus VDSF-Verbänden für deren anglerfeindliche Grundeinstellung. 

Aus den DAV-Verbänden, weil die sich am Nasenring in den VDSF ziehen lassen*


----------



## wolkenkrieger (27. November 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil die sonst nach dem seltsamen Übertritt nach der Wende (man munkelt da ja auch von damaligen Geldflüssen) sonst direkt wieder zum DAV gewechselt wären



Aha ... und der VDSF hat es in 20 Jahren also nicht geschafft, seine Ränkespiele auch auf den VDSF-MeckPom auszudehnen?

Man hat also 20 Jahre lange befürchtet, MeckPom würde wieder zum DAV wechseln und die deswegen in Ruhe gelassen?

Was bitte hätte dann jeden anderen VDSF-LV daran gehindert, auch aus dem VDSF aus zu treten?

@Ralle

Wenn es tatsächlich eine strategische Entscheidung gewesen ist, dann muss ich feststellen, dass die Strategie entweder gescheitert ist oder aber die Möglichkeiten des VDSF-Bund doch zumindest so sehr beschränkt sind, dass sich 20 Jahre lang eine Idiologie im Strategiepartner halten konnte, die ja nun offensichtlich nicht zu den üblichen Gepflogenheiten des VDSF passen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*

Du denkst - warum auch immer - immer noch, dass Funktionäre und Verbände (VDSF wie DAV) etwas positives für Angler erreichen wollen.

*Nein, da geht es schlicht um Kohle, Macht, Pfründe und persönliche Eitelkeiten - und eben nicht um Angler oder das Angeln!!!*

Die Landesverbände wollen einen möglichst schwachen Bundesverband, möglichst preisgünstig, statt einen starken, der eine klare Richtung vorgibt.

Und ja, solange der eine Landesverband den andern in Ruhe lässt und eine Nichteinmischung der Bundesverbände sichergestellt wird, solange hackt keine Krähe (Landesverband) der anderen ein Auge aus - egal wie uneinig sich diese angelpolitisch sind!!!

Da tun sich dann sogar Brandenburger DAV-Funktionäre mit einer sehr liberalen Grundeinstellung zum Angeln zusammen mit den VDSF-Bayern mit ihrer sehr restriktiven Grundhaltung..

Dass da keine angelpoltische Gemeinsamkeit zwischen diesen beiden Verbänden da ist, sollte nun wirklich jeder erkennen können.

Und daraus resultierend auch, dass es dabei nicht um Angler und deren Interessen oder das Angeln in Deutschland geht. 

Sondern dass die berechtigten Interessen der Angler und das Ansehen des Angelns insgersamt geopfert werden dafür, dass weiterhin die Macht in den Landesverbänden bleibt.............

Dazu heute später noch mehr in einer Zusammenfassung.....


----------



## kxxxkfxx (27. November 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Und das muss deswegen festgeschrieben sein, damit nicht wieder uneinsichtige und anglerfeindliche Landesverbände aus der Reihe tanzen können*, womit dann immer die Gefahr droht, dass solche Restriktionen dann auch in weiteren Bundesländern kommen *und so dann alle Angler in Deutschland betreffen.*



Ich glaube, Du hast die fischerei-politischen Strukturen Deutschlands noch nicht ganz verstanden.
Jeder Landesverband hat das Recht, auf Grundlage des für ihn geltenden Fischereigesetzes Bestimmungen zur Umsetzung zu erlassen. Der Bundesverband hat hierzu Null Mitspracherecht, völlig egal, ob dieser VDSF, DAV oder wie auch immer heißt.

Du willst mit dem Kopf durch die Wand.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*



> Ich glaube, Du hast die fischerei-politischen Strukturen Deutschlands noch nicht ganz verstanden.


Doch, sogar ganz genau.
Und genau deswegen muss man diese unsinnigen Strukturren ja ändern..
Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=230167


----------



## kxxxkfxx (27. November 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Doch, sogar ganz genau.
> Und genau deswegen muss man diese unsinnigen Strukturren ja ändern..
> Siehe:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=230167



Die föderalen Strukturen der Fischerei sind genauso gesetzlich festgeschrieben wie in den Bereichen Gesundheit, Bildung etc.
Deshalb haben die Länder eigene Fischereigesetze.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*

Und?
Hätten wir vernünftige Verbände und Funktionäre, würden die darauf hinarbeiten, möglichst vieles im Sinne der Angler in all ihren unterschiedlichen Sichtweisen bundeseinheitlich in allen Ländern gleich zu regeln.

Und zwar so, dass Angler möglichst wenig gesetzliche Restriktionen haben.
Um dem gerecht zu werden, dass es eben dazu innerhalb der Angler keine einheitliche, sondern viele verschiedene Ansichten und Meinungen gibt..

Ob Nachtangelverbot, Abknüppelgebot, Setzkescherverbot, Wertungsangeln etc. - es gibt Bundesländer, die das durchaus im Sinne der Angler geregelt haben - so dass diese oder die Gewässerbewirtschafter entscheiden können, aber es nicht durch gesetzliche Verbote für ALLE geregelt wird..

Warum nicht als Landesverband/Funktionär daran arbeiten, dass diese positiven Beispiele dann in jedem Bundesland kommen?

Warum haben wir keinen Bundesverband, der unfähige, unwillige oder bösartige Funktionäre in den Landesverbänden zurückpfeifen kann, wenn die statt dessen solche anglerfeindlichen Dinge sogar noch fordern und unterstützen?

Warum sehen Landesverbände/Funktionäre nicht ein, dass ein Verbot in einem Bundesland eher das gleiche Verbot in anderen Bundesländern nach sich zieht, als dass ein einmal geschaffenes Gesetz mit Verboten wieder irgendwo wegkommt?

Und so durch den Egoismus und die Eigenmächtigkeiten der Landesverbände/Funktionäre, dann eben solche Dinge wie Nachtangelverbot, Setzkescherverbot, Abknüppelverbot etc. in jedem Bundesland zu erwarten sind?

Und wenn die Regelungen in den Fischereigesetzen zehnmal Ländersache sind, gibt es nunmal Vorgaben aus Brüssel und Berlin, welche die Länder einzuhalten haben, und die kein Landesverband ohne starken Bundesverband abwenden kann - Föderalismus hin oder her..



Und sieht man dann an der Wahl des Hamburger Landesverbandsvorsitzenden zum Vizepräsidenten im Bund für Finanzen, welche glorreiche Kompetenz da in den Landeverbänden versammelt ist, muss man entweder fragen, ob und warum die Landesverbände und deren Funktionäre aktiv als Totengräber am Angeln in Deutschland arbeiten.

Oder ob sie schlicht so inkompetent sind, dass jemanden als Vizepräsidenten im Bund wählen, der mit seinem Präsidium im eigenen Landesverband wegen finanzieller Unklarheiten nicht entlastet wurde.

Und der dafür verantwortlich ist, dass bei der danach anberaumten Versammlung, um das wieder  zu reparieren, keine sicheren Zahlen über die Mitgliederstände vorlagen, so dass ncht rechtssicher abgestimmt werden konnte.

Der jetzt deswegen eine dritte Versammlung anberaumen muss (nach meiner Kenntnis am 09.12.), um das doch noch irgendwie hinzukriegen..

Wenn das die Aufassung von Kompetenz ist, welche die VDSF-Landesverbände und Funktionäre wollen und vertreten, darf man doch wohl zu Recht von Totengräbern sprechen..

Und gerade Leute, die Landesverbände des VDSF verteidigen und - zumindest im Falle Dorschgreifer - gute Kontakte zu ihren Funktionären haben:
*Habt ihr schon in eurem Landesverband gefragt, warum eure Funktionäre der Wahl eine solchen Finanzenvizepräsidenten im Bundesverband zugestimmt haben?*

Was dafür der Grund war?

Die Kompetenz in Finanz- und Organisationsfragen, die man getrost mehr als nur bezweifeln darf?

Der restriktive angelpolitische Kurs, mit dem Angler auch gegen behördliche Richtigstellungen drangsaliert werden sollen?

Oder ob es doch so ist, wie Peter Mohnert sagte, dass eh alles in der Mitgliederversammlung abgenickt wird, was Präsidium/Verbandsausschuss vorlegt?

Es muss (bzw. sollte) ja einen (guten?) Grund dafür geben, wenn man jemanden wählt - und sein Wahlverhalten sollte auf Nachfrage auch jeder der dort anwesenden Funktionär aus jedem Landesverband jedem Fragenden erklären können..





Oder ist nicht vielmehr so, dass diese ganze Geschichte wieder nur ein Beweis mehr ist für die vielen Vorfälle in den Landesverbänden, die immer wieder die Frage aufkommen lasse, ob das nun Unwilligkeit, Unfähigkeit oder gar Bösartigkeit ist, was die Damen und Herren da treiben?


Man denke nur an die Sache mit dem badischen Verband, dessen Präsident auf Anfrage klar schrieb, es gelte die im April 2010 vorgelegte Satzung bei der Übernahme - und sonst keine. 
Und der dann auch entgegen dieser klaren Aussage brav bei der einstimmigen Abstimmung mit dabei war, als der neue Satzungsentwurf auf der Versammlung "abgenickt" wurde..


Und von wegen man bräuchte Landesverbände, um (große) Gewässer zu pachten - dafür reicht eine Übereinkunft der Anliegervereine, welche ein solches Gewässer dann gemeinsam pachten. 

Ohne den zusätzlich von den Anglern zu bezahlenden Wasserkopf einer immer wieder nachgewiesen unfähigen Verwaltung/Spitze eines Landesverbandes..

Und ob es sinnvoller für Angler insgesamt ist, wenn das Verbände pachten, die das auch zu gerne benutzen um Angler in ihre Vereine zu pressen (siehe gerade NOK).. 
Oder ob das nicht besser tatsächlich Profis machen, welche ein Interesse daran haben, möglichst viele Karten zu verkaufen (und damit möglichst viele  Angler davon profitieren zu lassen), darüber kann man sicherlich trefflich diskutieren und spekulieren...

Nicht diskutieren oder spekulieren jedoch braucht man über die wieder einmal - diesmal durch die Wahl zum Vizepräsidenten für Finanzen - nachgewiesene Unfähigkeit ALLER Landesverbände und Funktionäre im VDSF, die da ja (wieder mal) EINSTIMMIG abgestimmt haben.

Diskutieren und spekulieren kann man darüber, ob es noch möglich ist, in diesen verkrusteten Strukturen eine für Angler positive Änderung von innen zu erreichen - oder ob es nicht besser ist zu versuchen, solch nachgewiesen unfähige Strukturen und Funktionäre gleich zu zerschlagen und zu entsorgen.

Das Gleiche gilt übrigens natürlich für den DAV, der sich das alles gefallen lässt ohne zu murren und sich bis jetzt weiterhin gegen die den Anglern gegebenen Versprechen einer gleichberechtigten Fusion auf Augenhöhe ohne Zeitdruck und mit festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte handelt....

Ist es da nicht Zeit, für einen starken Bundesverband, am besten gegründet über starke Vereine aus verschiedenen Bundesländern, welcher eine klare Satzung mit eindeutigen angelpolitischen Zielen hat. 

Mit weitgehenden Kontroll- und Mitwirkungsrechte der Mitglieder und Angler, mit einer antrags- und stimmberchtigten Einzelmitgliedschaft. 

Bei dem dann sehr gerne die Landesverbände mitmachen können, die auch hinter solchen Forderungen stehen.....

Der Rest der anglerfeindlchen Landes- und Bundesverbände kann sich ja dann unterm Dach des VDSF, DAV oder DAFV wsammeln und seine elenden und unwürdigen K(r)ämpfe um Macht, Kohle, Pfründe und persönliche Eitelkeiten weitertreiben.




*Wir brauchen endlich eine zielführende Alternative und nicht einen einzigen, dann vermutlich noch unfähigeren Bundesverband - hervorgegeangen aus unfähigen, unwilligen oder böartigen Landesverbänden/Funktionären - als die, welche wir jetzt schon haben...*


Und falls noch jemand meine persönliche Meinung dazu wissen will:
Ich glaube nach dem würdelosen Schauspiel der Bundes- und Landesverbände beider Seiten in den letzten Jahren nicht mehr daran, dass das verottete Verbandssystem mit den verkrusteten Strukturen und betonköpfigen und sesselklebenden Funktionären noch von innen im Sinne der Angler oder des Angelns als solchem reformiert werden kann.

Der Fisch stinkt vom Kopf, und der muss dann halt weg..................

Da augenscheinlich auf Grund inhaltlicher und persönlicher Differenzen ein starker Bundesverband mit klaren Aussagen und klarer Politik weder zu bekommen noch von den Landesverbänden erwünscht ist, sollte sich jeder Vereinsverantwortliche überlegen, ob er diese Verbände wirklich weiterhin finanzieren will...

Diese Meinung gilt gleichermaßen für VDSF wie DAV und natürlich erst recht für eine Vereinigung beider Verbände unter den jetzigen Vorzeichen - und egal unter welchem Namen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*

Mal sehen, ob ich das mit den Wiederholungen auch hinbekomme.....



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Du schreibst Dir hier eine Wolf, wiederholst Dich hundertfach, anstatt einfach mal deine 7 Sinne zusammenzuraffen und endlich einen eigenen Verband zu gründen, der nach Deiner Mütze ist....
> 
> Lass doch mal Taten folgen und nicht immer diese leeren Floskeln gegen alles, sondern mache es einfach Besser. Oder bekommst Du das etwa nicht auf die Reihe, oder hast Du Angst, dass Dir keiner folgt?|kopfkrat
> 
> ...


 

Ja, klappt.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*

Man bekommt ja in schöner Regelmäßigkeit immer wieder - man sollte es kaum glauben - aus den Reihen der Verbände (VDSF wie DAV) - interessante Fragen und Anmerkungen an uns in die Redaktion.

Ich finde es nach wie vor schade, dass die nicht wenigen Funktionäre gerade aus den Landesverbänden beider Seiten, die auch von dem unwürdigen Schauspiel um diese Fusion genannte Übernahme die Schnauze voll haben, solche Dinge nicht selber öffentlich fragen und vorantreiben.

Sondern uns dann (be)nutzen, um ihre Kritik, Anregungen und Forderungen in der Öffentlichkeit zu platzieren..


Nun ja, sei es wie sei, im Nachgang zur Hauptversammlung des VDSF wurden wir jetzt von Funktionären informiert, dass der einstimmig gefasste Beschluss auf der HV zur Anerkennung des Satzungsentwurfes wohl gar nicht rechtskräftig sei oder werden könne.

Da dabei angeblich die Antragsfrist nicht eingehalten wurde, sondern dieser Antrag erst vom am Tage vorher tagenden Verbandsausschuss diskutiert und eingebracht wurde, somit die Antragsfrist nicht gewahrt worden wäre und damit der Beschluss hinfällig.

Sollte da jemand Informationen haben, wann dieser Antrag eingebracht wurde, ob der den Delegiertenpapieren beilag bei der Einladung oder ob es tatsächlich so wie geschildert war, dass die Antragsfrist nicht eingehalten wurde, würde ich mich über entsprechende Rückmeldung freuen.

Sei es hier oder per Mail an 
Redaktion@Anglerboard.de


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*

PS:
Wird natürlich auf Wunsch alles vertraulich behandelt..


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*

Hmmmmm, habe jetzt noch 3 Anrufe gekriegt...

Willl mir aber keiner z. B. die Einladung zur HV schicken/faxen oder etwas per Mail zum absichern..

Obwohl ich extra nochmal betont habe, dass wir die Namen der Informanten niocht offenlegen müssen..

So nützt mir das wenig, egal was die dann erzählen...

Und warum sich da keiner traut, darum lässt sich auch nur spekulieren...


----------



## Zusser (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hmmmmm, habe jetzt noch 3 Anrufe gekriegt...


Woher weißt du denn, _wer_ dich da angerufen hat? Waren es Whistleblower oder Wichtigtuer?



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So nützt mir das wenig, egal was die dann erzählen...


So geht es mir mit deinem Beitrag. Entweder *weißt *du aus einer Quelle, der zumindest _du _wirklich vertraust, dass die Antragsfrist nicht eingehalten wurde, dann berichte darüber.

Solange du das nur aufgrund von unbestätigten Gerüchten weißt, solltest du die Möglichkeit nutzen, auch mal nichts zu sagen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*



> Waren es Whistleblower oder Wichtigtuer?


Das würde ich eben auch gerne wissen...



> Entweder weißt du aus einer Quelle, der zumindest du wirklich vertraust, dass die Antragsfrist nicht eingehalten wurde, dann berichte darüber.


Von einem Funktionär - daher Vertrauensverhältnis gegen null tendierend..



> Solange du das nur aufgrund von unbestätigten Gerüchten weißt, solltest du die Möglichkeit nutzen, auch mal nichts zu sagen...


Deswegen frag ich diesbezüglich ja hier nach verifizierbaren Infos..

Müsste ja eigentlich auch jeden interessieren, der im VDSF organisiert ist....


----------



## Dorschgreifer (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Müsste ja eigentlich auch jeden interessieren, der im VDSF organisiert ist....


 
Nööö, auf Scheißhausparolen und gaaaanz geheime Info's gebe ich zumindest nichts.

Vielleicht werdet Ihr ja auch solangsam absichtlich fehlinformiert, ihr springt ja auf alles an und rennt da gleich mit los, da würde mich das auch nicht mehr wundern....

Der ominöse Informant sollt die Entscheidung mit Beweisen kippen, oder es ist auch nur ein Luftikus.|bla:


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*

Wenn euch das nicht interessiert, ob die im VDSF  rechtssichere Beschlüsse fassen oder nicht, muss euch das nicht interessieren - wir fragen da halt gerne nach.

Aber es ist auf der anderen Seite auch leider typisch, dass so etwas Angler nicht interessiert und  die alles mit sich machen lassen,.

Und nachdem ja von VDSF-Seite, weder von Landes- noch von Bundesverbänden, offen die Anger informiert werden oder diesbezügliche Fragen beantwortet, müssen wir halt leider diesen Weg gehen..

Ist doch ganz einfach:
Entweder war der Antrag rechtzeitig da oder eben nicht.
Damit entweder gültig oder eben nicht..

Wir würden das schon gerne sicher wissen und fragen daher nach.

Ich kann ja auch gerne wieder mal den VDSF mal anschreiben und direkt fragen...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn euch das nicht interessiert, ob die im VDSF rechtssichere Beschlüsse fassen oder nicht, muss euch das nicht interessieren - wir fragen da halt gerne nach.
> 
> Aber es ist auf der anderen Seite auch leider typisch, dass so etwas Angler nicht interessiert und die alles mit sich machen lassen,.
> 
> ...


 

Tja, wie immer, einfach nur Mutmaßungen in den Raum stellen...

Mich interessiert alles, etwas anderes zu unterstellen ist ja wohl schon wieder unterste Schublade, aber eben auch typisch für Dich, Du verstehst es scheinbar nicht besser....

Solange Du nichts schwarz auf weiß belegen kannst, solanges soltest Du lieber nicht öffentlich recherchieren, sondern dich lieber zurückhalten, wäre besser für deine Glaubwürdigkeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*

Tja, wenn Du Deinem VDSF vertraust, darfst Du das..

Wenn ich aber solche Infos kriege, versuche ich das zu verifizieren.

Wenn man sieht wie sich die VDSF-Landesverbände äußern auf Fragen von Anglern ( http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=228766 ), wenn man sieht, wie im Bund jemand (einstimmig!) zum Vize für Finanzen gewählt wird, der das in seinem eigenen Landesverband nicht gebacken kriegt, wenn man die Äußerungen von Peter Mohnert noch im Kopf hat, nachdem Präsidium und Ausschuß defacto das höchste Gremium seien und nicht wie in der Satzung vorgesehen, die Mitgliederversammmlung, wenn man sieht wie so vieles einstimmig abgenickt wird, wenn man an die ganzen ungeklärten Dinge um die VDSF-GmbH denkt, kannst Du (musst es natürlich nicht) vielleicht nachvollziehen, dass man da etwas mißtrauisch ist und so etwas dann auch mal nachfragt..

Wie gesagt, es steht Dir frei und ist Dein gutes Recht, alles zu glauben, was Du von Deinem VDSF vorgesetzt kriegst - ich tus eben nicht - mit dem gleichen Recht..


----------



## raubangler (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....
> wenn man die Äußerungen von Peter Mohnert noch im Kopf hat, nachdem Präsidium und Ausschuß defacto das höchste Gremium seien und nicht wie in der Satzung vorgesehen, die Mitgliederversammmlung
> ....



Ging die Aeusserung nicht eher in die Richtung, dass die Mitgliederversammlung noch nie einem einstimmigen Beschluss des Praesidiums widersprochen hatte?

Das laesst ja zwei Vermutungen zu:
a. Die Mitgliederversammlung hat keine eigene Meinung.
b. Die Mitgliederversammlung hat vollstes Vertrauen zum Praesidium.

Fuer a. koennte das Praesidium nichts, fuer b. schon.

Nicht falsch verstehen, fuer so richtig demokratisch halte ich die ganze Struktur nicht.
Aber es ist anscheinend eine von der Mehrheit gewollte Nicht-Demokratie.
Und das ist dann wieder demokratisch....


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*



> Ging die Aeusserung nicht eher in die Richtung, dass die Mitgliederversammlung noch nie einem einstimmigen Beschluss des Praesidiums widersprochen hatte?


Nein, er forderte Günter Markstein als DAV-Vorsitzenden in meinen Augen in dem Brief klar auf, nicht mit seinen Landesverbänden rumzudiskutieren, sondern wie im VDSF einfach etwas vorzugeben, weil es dann auch abgenickt wird.

Und ja, Du hast in enem Recht:
Man kann vieles nur  vermuten, da die Informationspolitik der Verbände eine volle Katastrophe ist. Und die Angler der Basis nur als Störfaktor gesehen werden - und wie der Brief Mohnerts vermuten lässt, auch die eigenen Landesverbände/Funktionäre..

Das in Übereinstimmung gebracht mit den Handlungen (Nur wenige, aber aussagekräftige Beispiele: eigenmächtiges zurückziehen der 12er-Kommission durch das Präsidium ohne Rücksprache und selbst ohne Information der eigenen VDSF-Leute aus der Kommisssion bis hin zum aussetzen der Fusionsgespräche gegen einen gültigen Mitgliederbeschluss oder der (satzungswidrigen?) Einmischung durch direktes anschreiben der Vereine beim Thüringer Mitgliederbeschluss aus dem VDSF auszutreten) lässt aber nur die Vermutung zu, dass weder demokratische Spielregeln noch Informationspflicht der Angler oder Verbandsgliederungen da sonderlich ernst genommen werden.

Da würde es dann nur ins Gesamtbild passen, wenn der jetzige Beschluss der HV mit der Anerkennung des Satzungsentwurfes zu spät eingebracht wurde und somit nicht gültig wäre, aber natürlich trotzdem Bestand hat ;-))

So wie ja auch einstimmig jemand zum Vize für Finanzen im Bund gewählt wird, der das in seinem eigenen Landesverband nicht gebacken kriegt.

Dass dazu dann der Satzungsentwurf keine vernünftigen Kontroll- und Mitwirkungsrechte enthält, sondern stark auf einen Präsidenten/Präsidium zugeschnitten wurde, kann einen da nur ahnen lassen, was da kommt, wenn man dann nur noch einen Verband hat.

Nachdem was da bisher schon ablief (s.o.) sicherlich nicht viel Gutes für Angler..........


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV*

Für Weihnachtswünsche habe ich einen Extrathread (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3500120#post3500120) aufgemacht, hier, wie in den anderen Threads auch bitte Ontopic bleiben.


----------

